# Charlie Sheen reportedly wants out of 2.5 Men



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

I don't usually start threads about shows I don't watch/can't stand but I figured people here would find this interesting. Could be a rumor but who knows. I think it's interesting because people think it's absolutely impossible for someone to want to quit something simply because they get paid a ridiculous amount of money. If he does quit, maybe it's because he simply doesn't want to do it anymore. Getting paid a lot doesn't mean you're happy doing it every day. Got knows if I had to read those awful one-liners day in and day out I'd walk away too. I never understood this shows popularity at all, but to each his own I guess.

http://hollywoodinsider.ew.com/2010/04/01/charlie-sheen-wants-out-of-two-and-a-half-men-report/


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

There's some speculation that this is just his attempt to negotiate in public and get a bigger paycheck for next season, but given his recent personal troubles, I wouldn't be surprised if this is true, and he really wants out.

I'd be curious whether they've already written/filmed the season finale, and whether they could incorporate Charlie's departure into that episode if it becomes necessary. I also wonder whether Chuck Lorre and CBS would attempt to keep the show on the air without the Charlie Harper character, or if they'd just accept the fact that they've had a great run and call it quits.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

oh yeah that was my other point--I don't see how it can continue without him. Anytime shows try to go on after losing what makes them so popular, it never works out. From what I understand the dynamic of Charlie and Jon Cryer (worst TV character ever?) is what makes the show so popular. From a business standpoint it's gonna be interesting to see what happens with this... It's still considered one of the highest rated shows on TV, I don't imagine CBS will part with it easily.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Maybe he just needs more time to beat down on women?


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

I think CBS needs him more than he needs the show. Too bad, if it happens, it doesn't just mean no more show for the viewers, it puts all the other actors and all the staff and support services out of a job.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Cool, that just means _The Big Bang Theory_ will be that much better. Screw him.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

If they can do "Lavern & Shirley" without Shirley, and "Valerie" (or "The Harpers") without Valerie, they might just attempt to do "Two and A Half Men" without one of the Men.

Remember, one failed season can still bring a good profit in syndication.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I still enjoy the show and really hope it will be back for another season, but definitely want it without Chelsea.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

mrdazzo7 said:


> Got knows if I had to read those awful one-liners day in and day out I'd walk away too. I never understood this shows popularity at all, but to each his own I guess.


Because some of us think that the one-liners AREN'T awful?

Don't get me wrong, I will admit there are basically 3 jokes in the show: Charlie is sleazy/drunk(*), the brother is cheap, the kid is stupid...

But somehow, they keep recycling those three jokes and it's still funny.

(*) I will admit that the fiancee plotline has broadened (heh heh) the character a bit.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mrdazzo7 said:


> oh yeah that was my other point--I don't see how it can continue without him. Anytime shows try to go on after losing what makes them so popular, it never works out. From what I understand the dynamic of Charlie and Jon Cryer (worst TV character ever?) is what makes the show so popular. From a business standpoint it's gonna be interesting to see what happens with this... It's still considered one of the highest rated shows on TV, I don't imagine CBS will part with it easily.


This is really the interesting question. He is absolutely integral to this show. I can't imagine how they can make it w/o him. CBS & Chuck Lorre have already agreed/committed to two more years. But Charlie Sheen's contract is up this year. Why on earth they didn't sync them is crazy. They had to realize this could happen?

CS (supposedly) earns $20 million a year from this.



Big Deficit said:


> Maybe he just needs more time to beat down on women?


Yeah, that really contributed to this thread. If it had at least been funny . . . 



TeighVaux said:


> I think CBS needs him more than he needs the show. Too bad, if it happens, it doesn't just mean no more show for the viewers, it puts all the other actors and all the staff and support services out of a job.


I hear points like this all the time (see: Conan/Leno), but really, is it our concern? Or even Charlie Sheen's concern? Life goes on, and while I'm as sympathetic as the next guy, ultimately what happens, happens. Making decisions (of this nature, not of everything in life) because of how ancillary people might be affected seems counter-intuitive.



Neenahboy said:


> Cool, that just means _The Big Bang Theory_ will be that much better. Screw him.


Why? How could the absence of 2.5Men possibly affect the quality of BBT?



mattack said:


> Because some of us think that the one-liners AREN'T awful?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I will admit there are basically 3 jokes in the show: Charlie is sleazy/drunk(*), the brother is cheap, the kid is stupid...
> 
> ...


This. It's still a funny show to more people than just about any other comedy. It's been on so long you can not only see the joke coming, you can say the words before they do. And it's *still* funny.

I'm not a 2.5Men fanboy (this post notwithstanding ). I like the show, but realize it can't last forever. But so many comments I read seem... pointless or unrelated. Or possibly even bitter.

Hey, it's just TV.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

astrohip said:


> Why? How could the absence of 2.5Men possibly affect the quality of BBT?


Chuch Lorre writes/produces them both. No 2.5 Men would possibly give him more time to work on BBT.

tk


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Never watched it except when I saw bits of it on an airplane. From what I saw, I thought it was pretty decent.

The show had a good run. Shows come to an end. That's the way it works. If you are gonna get pissed at people because staff is gonna be out of a job, then you are gonna be pissed at everyone on TV. Again, it's how it works. Shows end. Everyone moves onto something else. Really, it's kinda a lot like real life.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I don't know, sounds like he is mis-guided. He has one of the cushiest easiest jobs on earth right now, and gets paid a crap-load to do it.

He has never struck me as one who is doing it for the art, and he has a lot of very expensive hobbies.

I believe the idea that it might be a negotiating ploy more than anything else, but who knows. Giving it is still the highest rated sitcom on tv, I suspect he could squeeze a decent raise out of CBS even though he already makes like 800 something thousand an episode now.

I don't think the show makes much sense without him. I think John Cryer and some of the others are great, but they need him in the middle of it all.

too bad they killed emilio off or they could have brought him in as a replacement.

The primary premise is a little old anyway given Jake is like 6'3" and 27 years old now.

Given the offer on the table, I just don't see him walking away from 50 million dollars for two more years of work.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

It's about time it's over. It was a fun ride for a long time, but now I'm simply sick of Sheen and don't want to watch him anymore. If the show keeps going, I won't tune in.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Neenahboy said:


> Cool, that just means _The Big Bang Theory_ will be that much better. Screw him.





pendragn said:


> Chuch Lorre writes/produces them both. No 2.5 Men would possibly give him more time to work on BBT.
> 
> tk


How does that make BBT "better"?  I don't see the writer having more time to work on BBT making it any "better".


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Yeah, that really contributed to this thread. If it had at least been funny . . .


It wasn't meant to be funny because there's nothing funny about what Charlie Sheen is.


----------



## Eddief66 (Oct 24, 2009)

Then the show would just be called 2 Men.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I wish the dopey kid was the one wanting out.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

marksman said:


> I don't think the show makes much sense without him. I think John Cryer and some of the others are great, but they need him in the middle of it all.
> 
> too bad they killed emilio off or they could have brought him in as a replacement.


Maybe they could bring in Michael J. Fox as his replacement.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> The show had a good run. Shows come to an end. That's the way it works. If you are gonna get pissed at people because staff is gonna be out of a job, then you are gonna be pissed at everyone on TV. Again, it's how it works. Shows end. Everyone moves onto something else. Really, it's kinda a lot like real life.


This.



marksman said:


> I believe the idea that it might be a negotiating ploy more than anything else, but who knows. Giving it is still the highest rated sitcom on tv, I suspect he could squeeze a decent raise out of CBS even though he already makes like 800 something thousand an episode now.
> 
> too bad they killed emilio off or they could have brought him in as a replacement.


Word is he really is tired of doing it, but may be open to negotiating. So yeah, it really is just a negotiating ploy. 

He makes about 20 million now, they offered 23MM, he wants 34.5MM.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

Bob_Newhart said:


> I wish the dopey kid was the one wanting out.


Interesting. I have always felt that the boy was miscast. I am not sure how much range he has as an actor. Seems like the show gives him one scene on the same theme each episode.

I often wonder how the show might have been with a different boy cast as Jake. I could see the show continuing with the boy having been written out earlier on (or just always off camera or at his mom's) It's the Alan-Charlie dynamic that carries the show.

I think the show jumped the shark when they moved Chelsea in.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

marksman said:


> The primary premise is a little old anyway given Jake is like 6'3" and 27 years old now.


Not sure how tall he is (I'm sure he's still growing, so I don't believe any of the sites that list his height) but he was born Oct. 8, 1993, so he's currently 16 and will turn 17 this fall.


TeighVaux said:


> I think the show jumped the shark when they moved Chelsea in.


So did it "unjump" when Chelsea moved out?

I don't understand the hatred for Chelsea and her storyline. It's not unrealistic for someone like Charlie to eventually want to settle down. And she's got an amazing rack.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Not sure how tall he is (I'm sure he's still growing, so I don't believe any of the sites that list his height) but he was born Oct. 8, 1993, so he's currently 16 and will turn 17 this fall.


I think he was joking. 

The show is one of my guilty idiot pleasures. I'll record it when I remember but I won't stoop to setting up a season pass  I've seen most all of them in syndication, I'd bet.

To me, Jake was way funnier when he was little. He would at least have semi-intelligent lines/jokes and not just the constant sex/food/flatulence bits that they give him now.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tem said:


> I think he was joking.


I figured he probably was, but I don't think Jake looks that old, so I was just pointing out that his true age matches up with the character's age. I know it's commonplace for 20-somethings to play teenagers on TV, but this isn't one of those situations.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

I think the show should end with Jake going to college and both Charlie and Alan getting married. That'd give it 2-3 more seasons.

No fuss, no muss, big ratings finale.


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

Yeah, Chelsea sucks (well, I'm not 100&#37; sure, but I think I can say "literally". I'm sure Charlie wouldn't put up with her otherwise...).

The show has gone downhill in the last year or two. Between Chelsea and Jake, its not as funny. 

But boy, it had a great number of years, and made me laugh my ass off many times!


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

It jumped the shark after the squab episode.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

Often a TV show, after season one (or maybe two) will refocus the leads after the producers see which combinations work. Or which actors are strongest. Or a bit part gets bumped to a lead or costar role.

That's almost a thread in itself. Maybe I will start one.

Just my view from the bleacher seats but I think the focus was taken off Jake/Angus early on. I don't think that was the original intent. I could see a strong child actor being able to keep up with Charlie and Jon. Also looked like the mother and Berta got a bigger role.


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

I know it's apples and oranges, but when Jerry O'Connell left Sliders, the show totally went into the toilet. And the same thing could happen to Half Men if Charlie leaves.

You could increase the screen time for Jake, Berta, the mom, etc. And that might work for half a season or so. But it still comes down to the show revolving around Charlie's house and what goes on there. How would you explain him being gone so long?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

SorenTodd said:


> I know it's apples and oranges, but when Jerry O'Connell left Sliders, the show totally went into the toilet. And the same thing could happen to Half Men if Charlie leaves.
> 
> You could increase the screen time for Jake, Berta, the mom, etc. And that might work for half a season or so. But it still comes down to the show revolving around Charlie's house and what goes on there. How would you explain him being gone so long?


With enough notice to write it into this season's final episodes, it could be done fairly easily. Charlie has been going through some major life issues over the past few episodes, with Chelsea leaving him and then him pining for her. I think they could make it work if they had some kind of situation where Charlie realized it was his lifestyle that caused him to lose Chelsea, so he checks himself into rehab. Or maybe he meets some rebound girl and she talks him into taking her on an extended vacation. Or Charlie's kid's music thing blows up and he goes on tour. Or he gets put in jail, or any number of other things.


----------



## MikeD99 (Nov 11, 2005)

tem said:


> I think he was joking.
> 
> The show is one of my guilty idiot pleasures. I'll record it when I remember but I won't stoop to setting up a season pass  I've seen most all of them in syndication, I'd bet.
> 
> To me, Jake was way funnier when he was little. He would at least have semi-intelligent lines/jokes and not just the constant sex/food/flatulence bits that they give him now.


Ewww, flatulence bits.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Here are some of my current problems with Jake.

He is too thin now. He has a roundish face, but he was kind of a slouch and doughy little kid, and now he is too thin. It ruins his impact. I know he is a 16 year old boy with plenty of time and money, so he is smart to be in shape or whatever, but would it kill him to add 25-30 lbs.

Also the thing at the beginning when they are singing the theme and he morphs from little jake to big jake and his head goes off the screen, it just creeps me out.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I was thinking if Sheen leaves, at least they'll have to redo the open! That whole morphing thing is just a bit disturbing to me, too.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

tem said:


> I think the show should end with Jake going to college and both Charlie and Alan getting married. That'd give it 2-3 more seasons.
> 
> No fuss, no muss, big ratings finale.





SorenTodd said:


> You could increase the screen time for Jake, Berta, the mom, etc. And that might work for half a season or so. But it still comes down to the show revolving around Charlie's house and what goes on there. How would you explain him being gone so long?


Ehhh, just get rid of Sheen/Charlie and have Berta move in.
There's your Two and a Half Men.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

JYoung said:


> Ehhh, just get rid of Sheen/Charlie and have Berta move in.
> There's your Two and a Half Men.


By herself.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Now there's a show I'd watch. Berta's hilarious.


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

Being reported now that Charlie Sheen has agreed to continue on 2.5 men for another 2 seasons.


----------



## n548gxg (Mar 7, 2003)

Sheen signed for two more years.



> Actor Charlie Sheen is to star in US sitcom Two and a Half Men for another two seasons, it has been announced.
> 
> "I'm looking forward to returning to my CBS home on Monday nights," the 44-year-old said in a statement.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment_and_arts/10121047.stm


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Darn...I was hoping his replacement would be this wonderful comedic actor...


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

I wonder how close he got to the $2M per episode he was reportedly asking for. I imagine that it will be a new high for a sitcom.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

mcb08 said:


> I wonder how close he got to the $2M per episode he was reportedly asking for. I imagine that it will be a new high for a sitcom.


From what I've heard, Charlie Sheen is always interested in a new high.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Yawn


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Well maybe he can get his wish of getting out of 2-1/2.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

I was hoping he would quit and they would cancel the stupid show.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Does Chuck really write the show any more? Or does he just ask Charlie what he did this weekend, and then write that as the plot? I've never seen someone's character so closely follow their real life.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

mcb08 said:


> Yawn


"We're told Charlie was suffering intense abdominal pain."

Probably from multiple groin pulls.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Why would he quit? Isn't he the highest paid actor on TV? That kinda dough would have to buy a lot of coke.


----------



## aintnosin (Jun 25, 2003)

Did anyone see Jon Cryer on Conan: "I checked TMZ like I do every morning to see if I'm working that day."


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Why would he have an orgy with him and 5 porn stars?

Oh, wait... because he can. Nevermind.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I am shocked, I say SHOCKED, that Charlie Sheen was caught in such a compromising position. 

He seems like such a wholesome young man and such a wonderful role model for his children.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

fmowry said:


> "We're told Charlie was suffering intense abdominal pain."
> 
> Probably from multiple groin pulls.


I think they said he pulled it from laughing so hard from something he saw on tv. I think we can rule out he was watching an episode of Two and a Half Men.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Rehab time- indefinite hiatus
http://www.retfordtoday.co.uk/news/showbiz-news/charlie_sheen_enters_rehab_1_2982079


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> Rehab time- indefinite hiatus


I hope his nurses arn't hawt


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

Charlie Sheen is the Robert Downey Jr. of the 21st century.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

StacieH said:


> Charlie Sheen is the Robert Downey Jr. of the 21st century.


Minus the talent.


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

Cearbhaill said:


> Minus the talent.


That wasn't so obvious at the time. At least not to me.

Now, yes.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

StacieH said:


> That wasn't so obvious at the time. At least not to me.


Chaplin and Restoration both blew me away.
Sorry for the OT, but Downey is an _unreal_ actor- Charlie Sheen is a lucky idiot.


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

StacieH said:


> Charlie Sheen is the Robert Downey Jr. of the 21st century.





Cearbhaill said:


> Minus the talent.


And (apparently) the ability to fix himself.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Since he is the core of the show, it is in real trouble. If he is fired (should be), it will end.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

sieglinde said:


> Since he is the core of the show, it is in real trouble. If he is fired (should be), it will end.


I've got a feeling some people would not be too terribly upset if that happened.

Chuck Lorre Vanity Card #315
http://www.chucklorre.com/index-2hm.php?p=315



> To Do List
> 
> *Re-calibrate the line behind fiction and reality*
> 
> ...


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...ence-tells-radar-im-fine-people-dont-seem-get



> Charlie Sheen has spoken out for the first time since his wild party with porn stars that landed him in the hospital.
> 
> "I'm fine," Sheen told RadarOnline's Senior Executive Editor Dylan Howard via text message on Friday afternoon around the same time it was announced he was checking into rehab.
> 
> ...


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Whatta guy!

I've always thought he's sorta charming (well, a tad better than Mel Gibson). But I think I've had enough. At this point, I can "just say no" to watching his show.

PS This is another one of Chuck Lorre's relevant "Vanity Cards"

>>CHUCK LORRE PRODUCTIONS, #324

WARNING!

Do not attempt to replicate what you saw in tonight's episode of Two and a Half Men. Despite the seeming lack of serious consequences and regardless of the hilarity that ensued, this is extremely dangerous behavior and could result in injury or death. Please keep in mind that we employ a highly-paid Hollywood professional who has years of experience with putting his life at risk. And sadly no, I'm not talking about our stunt man.

1st Aired: 17 January 2011 <<​


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

megory said:


> Whatta guy!
> 
> I've always thought he's sorta charming (well, a tad better than Mel Gibson). But I think I've had enough. At this point, I can "just say no" to watching his show.
> 
> ...


That had nothing to do with Charlie.


Spoiler



That was about Jake and his friend doing stupid stunts to try and get a viral video hit. ( e.g. riding a shopping cart off the roof)


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> That had nothing to do with Charlie.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


The first part of it didn't, but the "please keep in mind that we employ a highly-paid Hollywood professional who has years of experience with putting his life at risk. And sadly no, I'm not talking about our stunt man"​ part probably did.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

busyba said:


> The first part of it didn't, but the "please keep in mind that we employ a highly-paid Hollywood professional who has years of experience with putting his life at risk. And sadly no, I'm not talking about our stunt man"​ part probably did.


No, I think he meant it all about the kids. He's not subtle. What you think he means is generally what he means.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Neenahboy said:


> http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...ence-tells-radar-im-fine-people-dont-seem-get


Gee, it seems to me that he's totally sincere about being in Rehab.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> No, I think he meant it all about the kids. He's not subtle. What you think he means is generally what he means.


I'm not sure how you can read that as anything _but_ a jab at Charlie Sheen.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

It seems like almost every vanity card I've read this year (including some of the BBT ones) were subtle and not-so-subtle jabs at Sheen.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> I'm not sure how you can read that as anything _but_ a jab at Charlie Sheen.


The cards are episode specific. That episode had very little of charlie compared to some others. It had a huge section about the boys and their stupid stunts.

That's how I can see it that way! Also, the part about stunts in the card might be a hint.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> The cards are episode specific. That episode had very little of charlie compared to some others. It had a huge section about the boys and their stupid stunts.
> 
> That's how I can see it that way! Also, the part about stunts in the card might be a hint.


So Angus T. Jones (Jake) has had years of experience putting his life at risk? How's that, exactly?


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

The future of the show will be about Jake and his friend...and Alan.

THEY will be the two...and a half...men.

Maybe the two men have been Charlie and Jake all along?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

gastrof said:


> *The future of the show will be about Jake and his friend..*.and Alan.
> 
> THEY will be the two...and a half...men.
> 
> Maybe the two men have been Charlie and Jake all along?


But Jake's friend is a boring idiot and not worthy of ANY air time IMO.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Alfer said:


> But *Jake and his friend* are both boring idiots and not worthy of ANY air time IMO.


imo


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Alfer said:


> But Jake's friend is a boring idiot and not worthy of ANY air time IMO.


I thought he was pretty funny when they were filming Dumbass.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

gastrof said:


> The future of the show will be about Jake and his friend...and Alan.
> 
> THEY will be the two...and a half...men.
> 
> Maybe the two men have been Charlie and Jake all along?


Reminds me of the discussion between Berta and Jake.

Jake: My little sister doesn't really look like anybody except my dad. She's sort of a female version of my dad.

Berta: I thought your dad was a female version of your dad.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

> "By the way, two wars are in an endless state of sorrow. Egypt about burned to the ground, and all you people care about is my bulls**t?


Drunken whoremonger or not, the man has a point....

-Ken


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

I join the growing chorus thinking it's about time Charlie Sheen be taken off the air.

I suspect he is a growing concern over the finaces of any project he may be up for; certainly Two and a Half Men is feeling finacially shakier than ever before.

Sheen's oblivious self-indulgent behavior puts _everyone's _paycheck at risk. He may be financially secure enough not to worry when his show has to halt production because he is "rehabbing" (which is Hollywood-speak for sobering up enough to stand and say lines.) Not everyone involved with the show shares that security.

The go-fers. the grips, the supporting actors, and vendors and suppliers for the show. They're all off work now too, thanks to Charlie.

God that man is a douc***bag.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

MikeCC, how does that help all those people?

Without him, there really is NO show. He knows it, they know it. That's why he gets paid an obscene amt of money. 1.8 Million per show or about $40 mill per annum making him one of the highest paid actors in history and certainly near the highest ever on TV.

Mostly, he needs a lot of help to figure out that happiness won't be found at the bottom of a bottle or in bed with hookers. I feel sorry for the guy. He has all the money in the world and he couldn't be lonelier or more unhappy.

Johnny Carson was right, money can't buy happiness. You can be rich and miserable.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MikeCC said:


> ... certainly Two and a Half Men is feeling finacially shakier than ever before....


Surely you must be kidding. That show rakes in more money than any other 30 minute sitcom on teevee right now. Sheen has survived several other stints of "rehab" and he'll survive this one, too...as will his co-stars. And I'm sure they'd be all set for life if the show shut down right now...given the insane amount of reruns in syndication now and in the future...


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

kdmorse said:


> > "By the way, two wars are in an endless state of sorrow. Egypt about burned to the ground, and all you people care about is my bulls**t?
> 
> 
> Drunken whoremonger or not, the man has a point....


Not buying it- that is classic deflection.
There will _always_ be a situation somewhere in the world that is more tragic, someone who was hurt more badly, or some other way a person in denial will try and minimize their transgression as it compares in "the grand scheme."
Doesn't mean you don't need to deal with your own crap.

Charlie lives inside a bubble- he has no comprehension of how his behavior affects other people- his children, his co-workers, and I am certain many others. All he cares about is a good time right now- not one single solitary thought enters his mind beyond that.

I don't know what the answer is, but shutting down the show permanently so everyone can move on would be my choice. 
This repetitive stuff is ridiculous.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> Not buying it- that is classic deflection.
> There will _always_ be a situation somewhere in the world that is more tragic, someone who was hurt more badly, or some other way a person in denial will try and minimize their transgression as it compares in "the grand scheme."
> Doesn't mean you don't need to deal with your own crap.


Never said he shouldn't. It's not a justification of his behavior, it's a criticism of the public, and the media's obsession with what he does in his free time, which is over the top. There are far more important things for US to spend out time on, than obsessing over his personal life. And while his statement is certainly a deflection, it carries with it a very valid point. A lot of people are spending an awful lot of time and energy, and taking great pleasure in passing judgment over something that's, in the grand scheme of things, irrelevant and none of their concern.

Suggesting that perhaps he should get some help with his drug addiction - Perfectly fair.



Cearbhaill said:


> I don't know what the answer is, but shutting down the show permanently so everyone can move on would be my choice.


But suggesting that the show be canceled, affecting the livelihood of everyone that works on it, under the basis of "well, his behavior may be the end of the show, and that could hurt people. So let's end the show unexpectedly now (and hurt people)"...

Calls to can the show for the "good of everyone" is pure judgmental nonsense. It benefits nobody, not his family, not his coworkers, it just pleases the folks who take pleasure in throwing stones at others because they disagree with his behavior.

He has a drug problem. He either gets help, or he doesn't.

-Ken


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, here is my nickel's worth, kd and IJustLike... (It's probably not worth THAT much either...)

The idea that shutting down the show would be beneficial is twofold.

Long term stability
Reallocation of resources

Long Term Stability
Sheen is such a pusher and hooker magnet, and this issue is growing. It has cropped up in the headlines more and more, and now with greater frequency. And this behavior is only what has made it to the tabloids.

Everyone involved with the show now has their income, and their FUTURE, attached to this irratic actor. How can anyone really plan for anything if things are dependent on someone so unreliable.

And Sheen's irratic behavior, his unreliability, is getting _worse_.

Let everyone get involved in other projects.

Reallocation of Resources
Just how much money is tied up in producing and bring this show on the air? How many people are involved and under contract with various parts of this process? How much time is spent dealing with Charlie Sheen and his drug problem?

Since Sheen's behavior has already affected the financial well being of everyone involved with the show, the question now needs to be asked if this commitment of time, perople and money to this show could better be used elsewhere.

Sheen's show still brings in terrific ad dollars, and is very profitable. But now the network is scrambling to fill the vacant broadcast slots. Production has ceased. And Sheen doesn't have a track record of truly keeping his nose out of the powder, or his emotions in check.

I hope Charlie Sheen can really get sober and stay there. Let's hope he stops beating his wife, and choking porn stars, and tearing up hotel rooms. But I think he hasn't shown any commitment to that path yet, so I'd avoid investing in his projects for some time to come.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

kdmorse said:


> Calls to can the show for the "good of everyone" is pure judgmental nonsense. It benefits nobody, not his family, not his coworkers, it just pleases the folks who take pleasure in throwing stones at others because they disagree with his behavior.


Disagree- limbo is not a good place to park your financial future. 
People need to move on.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> Disagree- limbo is not a good place to park your financial future.
> People need to move on.


_Exactly_.

Everyone involved with the show should move on to other projects so Sheen can either get help or not.

See, it's not his just truly private behavior that makes people uneasy, although when his frenzy is so manic and bizarre a porn star gets concerned, that's _waaay_ out there. But when his private behavior makes everyone else have to change plans, rework scenes, shoot around his jail time or rehab, then it no longer is just about him, is it?

Let's have everyone disengage form this show, and move on. That way Charlie can get help, or spiral downward, with little consequence to anyone but himself.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

That just made me chuckle. As if it would be more difficult for a porn star to be concerned about his behavior than any other person.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

MikeCC said:


> Let's have everyone disengage form this show, and move on. That way Charlie can get help, or spiral downward, with little consequence to anyone but himself.


No consequence except an exceptional number of people without work. Not sure the exact numbers but something over 100 people are needed to make a 1/2 hour show. That, my friend, is a buttload of consequence. Way cheaper and more effective to get one person help than 100.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> No consequence except an exceptional number of people without work. Not sure the exact numbers but something over 100 people are needed to make a 1/2 hour show. That, my friend, is a buttload of consequence. Way cheaper and more effective to get one person help than 100.


You might have missed this:


> _But when his private behavior makes everyone else have to change plans, rework scenes, shoot around his jail time or rehab, then it no longer is just about him, is it?_


Right now _*everyone *_is dealing with Charlie's behavior *already*. They need a chance to move on, to end their commitment to this show. As it stands now, Sheen appears either too selfish or too self-destuctive to base an entire show around.

Obviously, you disagree. And so far, so do some of the Hollywood suits. But when business publications start analyzing the impact to CBS and to the production company, you know concerns are being raised. When stories pop up about the grumbling of others on the set because their livelihoods are being disrupted *RIGHT NOW *because of Sheen, you can bet there's trouble. It just doesn't look good.



> _That just made me chuckle. As if it would be more difficult for a porn star to be concerned about his behavior than any other person_.


Porn star Kaycee Jordan was reportedly one of several there during Sheen's latest bender and supposedly said that she was worried that his drug use and behavior was way too extreme. My point was that when stars from the porn industry party, and really let loose, it is generally more outrageous than something you or I might throw. So if they are worried, what the hell was Sheen doing??


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

I don't dispute that they have to deal with it but they are still being paid while that happens. Whatever issues he is having are still in the realm of things that can be dealt with economically for the show without them all being out of work. When that isn't the case they'll kill off the show. Until then it makes no sense to kill off all the jobs.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I get the point about "right now", but if I was in the position of "you have a job right now, but it might end next week or the week after that or next month- we have no clue, when we know you'll know" I would prefer they call it so I could move on. 
You know it is going to end abruptly- how that is better than a definitive closure/ending beats me, but I guess some people want to hang on until the bitter end and go down with the ship.
Hell, maybe they're all planning on writing a book and need the last chapter.

I would _certainly_ be actively searching for something else- and aggressively at that.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I don't dispute that they have to deal with it but they are still being paid while that happens. Whatever issues he is having are still in the realm of things that can be dealt with economically for the show without them all being out of work. When that isn't the case they'll kill off the show. Until then it makes no sense to kill off all the jobs.


Who is being paid? Do you know for a fact that everyone is still getting compensted? Reports have surfaced that the crew may *not *be receiving any paychecks. And everyone gets paid _PER EPISODE_, so if this year the number is trimmed back, then so too is everyone's income.

E! OnLine Reports and TMZ news indicate grumbling on the Sheen set

Even if everyone gets paid for being idle during this Sheen-caused downtime, where is that money coming from? Unless it's from Charlie himself, all those funds could be used to invest elsewhere, in another project that isn't dependent on an unreliable star.

This is totally unproductive time, for everyone. In an industry where time is truly astronomically expensive, this incident and the downtime is raising eyebrows of bean counters all 'round LA.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Either a post went missing or I'm losing it...


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> Either a post went missing or I'm losing it...


They deleted a post I made.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

MikeCC said:


> Even if everyone gets paid for being idle during this Sheen-caused downtime, where is that money coming from? Unless it's from Charlie himself, all those funds could be used to invest elsewhere, in another project that isn't dependent on an unreliable star.


It was in the news in the past few days that Sheen has volunteered to pay 1/3 of the crew's salary if [production company] and CBS each take another third.

While that's more generous than some people would do, since it's all Sheen's fault that they're out of work, he should pay it all, IMHO. (Didn't Letterman pay some people while they were on strike???)


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

mattack said:


> It was in the news in the past few days that Sheen has volunteered to pay 1/3 of the crew's salary if [production company] and CBS each take another third.
> 
> While that's more generous than some people would do, since it's all Sheen's fault that they're out of work, he should pay it all, IMHO. (Didn't Letterman pay some people while they were on strike???)


My point exactly.

The cost of this production delay should be born by the responsible party, the only party capable of avoiding the causes of this down-time.

Maybe were Charlie to have a VERY significant financial consequence, he might be less likely to suffer some sort of outburst or bender which might risk further expensive delays. At the very least, he would certainly have a reason to avoid situations likely to trigger his emotional and/or pharmaceutical responses.

And then we would be able to see uninterrupted episodes of the supposedly fictional whore-mongering, intoxicated, completely self-absorbed Charlie Harper, instead of reading about it in entertainment and business publications.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> No, I think he meant it all about the kids. He's not subtle. What you* I *think he means is generally what he means.


FYP to refelect your actual opinion.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> No consequence except an exceptional number of people without work.


Yes, but that frees them up to go look for work on another show. Finding new jobs when a show ends is the nature of the business they chose to work in.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

scandia101 said:


> FYP to refelect your actual opinion.


No, now it reflects YOUR opinion. Please leave my posts alone.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

scandia101 said:


> Yes, but that frees them up to go look for work on another show. Finding new jobs when a show ends is the nature of the business they chose to work in.


Right. Cause everyone is desperate to leave the prize cash cow of the network to take a gamble on a pilot. It's normal to leave a show when it's not successful and is canceled, not when it is a hit.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah it is not really that fair, because people in TV likely are always on edge never able to plan, but you get on a hit show that is signed for multiple year deals, you get that rare opportunity to maybe make some big life decisions because you have some stability that might make things possible.

That being said, Sheen has issues and needs help. Worrying about how the crew is getting paid right now is something he simply should not be dealing with... The producers and the network need to solve that problem for now... Sheen is in no position to be involved in that, and it is likely seriously counter productive to involve him.

For his own health it might be in his best interest to just quit the show entirely. If he did that, would he be on the hook for paying everyone for two years? No...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

There is an interesting article in this week's Entertainment Weekly, about Charlie Sheen and his problems, and the show. I can't find an online link or article, maybe I can scan it.

One factoid: CBS knew he had a problem, and wanted to do something about it (so they say). But when he showed up on set, he was 100% absolutely the professional. Never messed up, never gave them a reason to call halt or say something to him.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Just heard him on a radio show today. He said he's ready to go back to work.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mcb08 said:


> Just heard him on a radio show today. He said he's ready to go back to work.


Except he also claimed that he was hoarse, because he supposedly showed up at the studio (unannounced), screaming his voice raw and banging on the door to be let in.

As I posted elsewhere: Um, Charlie? If your anecdote is true and you've lowered yourself to showing up unannounced to what you know very well is a studio on hiatus, banging on the door and screaming, hoping that will make a difference - you're NOT ready to come back. Come back when you're clean and you can act like a mature adult professional. (Here's a hint: professional stars have representatives for this reason, Have your people call their people, as they say.)


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

marksman said:


> ...
> Worrying about how the crew is getting paid right now is something he simply should not be dealing with... The producers and the network need to solve that problem for now... Sheen is in no position to be involved in that, and it is likely seriously counter productive to involve him....


_*Why *_shouldn't he be dealing with it? He has managers and accountants and agents to help resolve other issues, why not this one? The producers and the network are the ones who have put out the money up until now, for production costs of all kinds, including Sheen's reported two million per ep. Does it seem logical that they should be the parties to bear the burden of these delays?

What could a producer or the network have done to avoid this situation? If _they _are the folks that supplied the suitcase of cocaine for Charlie, then you are right, they should bear legal costs and other ramifications.



marksman said:


> For his own health it might be in his best interest to just quit the show entirely. If he did that, would he be on the hook for paying everyone for two years? No...


Here we agree. I'm sure that possibility is spelled out in the Sheen contract. But unless Sheen's contract _also _spells out that the producers and or other parties would handle the costs and other consequences of this particular situation, I think Sheen *should *be on the hook right now.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

mcb08 said:


> Just heard him on a radio show today. He said he's ready to go back to work.


Thank goodness. I am so glad because I'm sure he was able to get the counseling and intense therapy his emotional turmoil demanded... while being confined to his own estate, and being forced to sleep in his own bed.

The horror of living with the results of your own depravity. In silk sheets.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

They need to let Charlie move away to Japan for work. Then Allen can have Jake's little cousin (Oscar) come to live with them. So we'll be back to 2 & 1/2 Men. 

Yeah, I got that idea from Brady Bunch.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

This weeks vanity card is awesome

"I exercise regularly. I eat moderate amounts of healthy good. I make sure to get plenty of rest. I see my doctor once a year and my dentist twice a year. I floss every night. I've had chest x-rays, cardio stress tests, EKG's and colonoscopies. I see a psychologist and have a variety of hobbies to reduce stress. I don't drink. I don't smoke and I don't do drugs. I don't have crazy reckless sex with strangers.

If Charlie Sheen outlives me, I'm gonna be really pissed."


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

> Wildman actor Charlie Sheen, barely out of hospital from his latest reported drug-and-booze meltdown, said Tuesday he has no intention of mending his ways.
> 
> "I was sober for five years a long time ago and was just bored out of my tree," he said in a phone call to DirecTV/Fox Sports Radio host Dan Patrick.


http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/2011021...5bl9oZWFkbGluZV9saXN0BHNsawNjaGFybGllc2hlZW4-


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I don't really care about Charlie Sheen but why weren't the cops banging on his door fifteen minutes after it was revealed he had a briefcase full of coke? I bet people would be a lot less "Ho-ho, that Charlie Sheen!" if he were a pro athlete.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I don't really care about Charlie Sheen but why weren't the cops banging on his door fifteen minutes after it was revealed he had a briefcase full of coke? I bet people would be a lot less "Ho-ho, that Charlie Sheen!" if he were a pro athlete.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Production resumes on February 28.

The interesting thing is they've cut the number of episodes this season from 24 to 20.

I wonder if the grips, camera operators, lighting crew, etc get paid by the episode.
(I thiiiiiink they do.)


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

You can bet most of those workers are gonna be majorly ticked watching Mr. Drug addict waltz in and get pampered and tossed a ton of money (1.2 million an ep?)..bet they will be doing everything in their powers not to read him the riot act or at least create some grief on set for him.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

(Sadly), without Sheen their is no show. The rest of the staff should just be grateful to have had this gig as long as they have.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

mcb08 said:


> (Sadly), without Sheen their is no show. The rest of the staff should just be grateful to have had this gig as long as they have.


+1
I was going to post this almost word for word. It's because of him that the show has lasted as long as it has.

On the other hand, unfortunately, many of them might have budgeted their year to include income for 24 shows.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

'Two and a Half Men' shuts down for the season

http://theclicker.today.com/_news/2011/02/24/6126418-two-and-a-half-men-shuts-down-for-the-season

Uh oh. Looks like Charlie Sheen's wild radio rant on "The Alex Jones Show" Thursday is having a really negative impact.

The hit CBS show is immediately stopping production for the rest of the season, even though Sheen was originally scheduled to return to the set next week.

"Based on the totality of Charlie Sheen's statements, conduct and condition, CBS and Warner Bros. Television have decided to discontinue production of 'Two and a Half Men' for the remainder of the season," the network said in a statement.

In case you missed it, the troubled actor said some pretty nasty things on Jones' show. He called "Two and a Half Men" creator Chuck Lorre a "turd" and made it clear that he didn't think the wildly popular show could survive without him. "Do what you're gonna do -- I'll go make movies," he said in the interview.

But that's not all. Sheen continued his rant by making a few comments to TMZ: "I violently hate (Lorre)," the actor said. "He's a stupid, stupid little man and a (expletive) punk that I'd never want to be like. That's me being polite."


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah I really thought the show was bullet proof, but after I read what Charlie said, I figured things might have gone too far... He has lost his lid for sure.

good luck with movies Charlie. You used to be a movie star, but you blew that.... Little chance of you ever being able to do that successfully again.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Fire the loser. I don't care how much it'll cost. It's just not worth it to keep this insanity going. Replace him on the show, or cancel the show. Either way, if he never works another day on television, it'll still be too soon.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

It's a good show and he was great in it but he's gone too far. I think they could probably replace him if they want to. It's not just his delivery, it's the jokes written by the stupid stupid little man.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bummer.. I think he's a horrible person, but yeah, he is the show.. Though I could almost see them limp along halfways-decently for a year with the rest of the cast.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

With the success of TBBT and 2 1/2 men I think Chuck Lorre can pretty much squash anything charlie thinks he'll be able to do. It's gonna take a complete turn around a la Robert Downey Jr. for him to actually get another job.


----------



## leeherman (Nov 5, 2007)

Charlie Sheen reportedly gets out of 2.5 Men.

Probably just as well. As much as I enjoyed the show overall, I thought it was pretty bad for the past three seasons. I sympathize with the rest of the cast, crew, and support staff, though.

LH


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Fire the loser. I don't care how much it'll cost. It's just not worth it to keep this insanity going. Replace him on the show, or cancel the show. Either way, if he never works another day on television, it'll still be too soon.


I agree. Charlie was lucky to be on the show. Sure he was the center of it, but he could have just as easily got on 10 failed pilots instead. The writing is what made him make the show. He is a dbag.

I wish they would create a finale episode for the show without Charlie. Have him die in some stupid way, let everyone make fun of the situation and then let all the other characters on the show, show how much they don't really miss him and that he was not that important to anyone and his life was a waste.

He may never see it, but who cares.. They could make it funny and personally biting at the same time. I realize Sheen is sick but he is also a massive dick.

I have to admit I had been live-and-let-live with his self-injuring antics until now... be screw him.

I would add some people are thinking that Sheen did this on purpose because as this thread says, he didn't want to do the show any longer, and there were probably contractual issues that make it necessary for him to get fired.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

After reading his latest round of comments, Charlie Sheen is f'n crazy.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Look like Sheen got his wish, at least for the rest of this season.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Don't forget that Charlie repeatedly referred to show runner Chuck Lorre as "Chaim Levine."

First of all, while Lorre's original last name is "Levine" his first name isn't Chaim. Like Sheen's, it's Charles.

And second of all, WTF is young Mr. Estevez saying about people who change their name?


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

What the...

Charlie Sheen to HBO for His Own Show? Sheen Rages Over CBS Decision?

$5 million per episode? It seems his strategy is to stir up as much controversy as possible, then cash in on it. Please don't pay this clown another dime.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Really,
Why can't there be any justice in these situations so we can some faith in our society?
He is a pig. Earning an ungodly amount of money.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am just jumping in here and haven't read many other posts. Has Jon Cryer made any comments on this whole thing in the last year or so?


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> Don't forget that Charlie repeatedly referred to show runner Chuck Lorre as "Chaim Levine."
> 
> First of all, while Lorre's original last name is "Levine" his first name isn't Chaim. Like Sheen's, it's Charles.
> 
> And second of all, WTF is young Mr. Estevez saying about people who change their name?


What is the deal with "Chaim"? Is that a real name or does it mean something?

Obviously Sheen is trying to be insulting, but I don't get it.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

chrispitude said:


> What the...
> 
> Charlie Sheen to HBO for His Own Show? Sheen Rages Over CBS Decision?
> 
> $5 million per episode? It seems his strategy is to stir up as much controversy as possible, then cash in on it. Please don't pay this clown another dime.


I would cancel HBO rather than risk seeing any new show with that dbag.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

ClutchBrake said:


> What is the deal with "Chaim"? Is that a real name or does it mean something?
> 
> Obviously Sheen is trying to be insulting, but I don't get it.


Yes, Chaim is a common Jewish first name, especially amongst the Orthodox. (The word "chai" means "life," in Hebrew).

I can't believe this putz is the son of one of our Presidents.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

betts4 said:


> I am just jumping in here and haven't read many other posts. Has Jon Cryer made any comments on this whole thing in the last year or so?


I suspect that what he and the rest of the cast think in unprintable. He took a sweet gig for all of them and flushed it down the tube in favor of booze, hookers and cocaine. The actors lost the biggest paying deal of their lives and you normally are lucky to get one of them in a career so you need to milk it and save the dough. The crew is also out of work but hopefully Chuck and come up with another show to keep them working.

Damn what a ****** he is.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

ClutchBrake said:


> What is the deal with "Chaim"? Is that a real name or does it mean something?
> 
> Obviously Sheen is trying to be insulting, but I don't get it.


"Chaim" (pronounced like Chanukah and Bach and not like Chair) is a Hebrew word meaning "Life," as in the _Fiddler on the Roof_ song. It's also a Hebrew/Jewish name.

I think he was trying to point out that (1) Chuck Lorre is Jewish and (2) that he changed his name. And while it's true that Lorre was "Levine," I don't see that his name was "Chaim." Now, Jews are often given a Hebrew name in addition to their native language name, so maybe his Hebrew name is Chaim.

But again, it's so silly. (1) Jews in Hollywood? Who knew? and (2) I'm not sure how Carlos Irwin Estevez can say that changing your name to hide your ethnicity is a bad thing.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I think he was trying for a subtle anti-semitic jab. But who knows what goes on in his mind?

I liked this show, and Charlie Sheen was pitch-perfect in this role. He's a decent actor, but the convergence of him, life and that role all came together to create a near perfect sitcom. He is (was) Charlie Harper. Great co-stars helped. And the writing (thank you Chaim!) was sharp & witty.

I don't think this is transferable to another series. It's not like he's Timothy Olyphant, and everything he does is magic. Charlie Sheen had the role of a lifetime, and I'm fairly confident he will never come within 1% of this again. I don't know what he's talking about in his ramblings about HBO, but no producer alive is going to pay him $5MM an episode.

I personally think the man is dead to Hollywood. I can't see *anyone* giving him a chance after this. When you make anti-semitic remarks to your producer, and stab him in the back, and make it clear that the writing is ***** but YOU made it work and turned it into magic... you are dead.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

betts4 said:


> I am just jumping in here and haven't read many other posts. Has Jon Cryer made any comments on this whole thing in the last year or so?


About a month ago he was quoted as saying he checked TMZ every morning to see if he needed to go to work that day.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> "Chaim" (pronounced like Chanukah and Bach and not like Chair) is a Hebrew word meaning "Life," as in the _Fiddler on the Roof_ song. It's also a Hebrew/Jewish name.
> 
> I think he was trying to point out that (1) Chuck Lorre is Jewish and (2) that he changed his name. And while it's true that Lorre was "Levine," I don't see that his name was "Chaim." Now, Jews are often given a Hebrew name in addition to their native language name, so maybe his Hebrew name is Chaim.
> 
> But again, it's so silly. (1) Jews in Hollywood? Who knew? and (2) I'm not sure how Carlos Irwin Estevez can say that changing your name to hide your ethnicity is a bad thing.


Gotcha, thanks guys.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Heck the guy producing Major League 3 says he is out unless things change drastically, and he was supposed to have a significant role in that. I am not sure why Charlie would think anyone would want to work with him, especially in light of how he treats the people he works with...

It is also pretty clear reading his letter to TMZ that he certainly was not the voice or brains behind anything he ever did. Pretty much anything he ever did of any worth, value or acclaim had someone fairly established and significant behind it. He has never proven he can carry or do anything on his own... 

I do want to read Chuck Lorre's tell-all book some day. Given how many issues he has hinted at in the past working with Roseanne, Cybil Sheppard, and Brett Butler, and now Charlie Sheen who seemingly has to take the cake... I would be interested in what he had to say about all of them.

It definately sucks for all the crew. Obviously a lot of them don't make the money the actors do, but who knows if Angus will ever have another worthwhile job again, and he just signed a deal where he was going to get close to 4 million a season for the next few years. He was going to be in really good shape heading into adulthood.

As for HBO paying him 5 million dollars an episode, haha. What did Gandolfini make at the end of the Sopranos, around 1 million an episode, for perhaps the greatest show ever made? HBO does not pay anyone big money relative to the networks. Perhaps in 10 years when Charlie is begging for work he might get some cartoon look back on his life for 50k an episode for a 6 episode season. At this point I wish CBS would pull the re-runs of the show off the air, but I know they will not do that.

Also what is wrong with this idiot women who hang around him? That article implies he is with his current girlfriend, his ex-wife that he had the issues with in Colorado, and porn star Bree Olsen. I used to think Denise Richards had to be a crazy psycho... but now I just think she is just one of many women with the absolutely worst taste in men.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I heard some silly woman on CNN compare him to Khaddafy.  I think she was saying that Khaddfy was the nutiest person on the news until she heard the radio rant. Apparently he is somewhere with a porn star or two. Grow the F up, stupid boy.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

And all this time I thought the "half" in the show title referred to the kid.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

wendiness1 said:


> And all this time I thought the"half" in the show title referred to the kid.


:up:


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

What a tool. I think he was trying to be a bit anti-semetic myself.

This show is completely dead. If it comes back, I'll be terrifically surprised.

And at this point, Charlie can choke on his own vomit and I wouldn't cry.


----------



## Cereal_Killer (Jan 5, 2007)

danterner said:


> Yes, Chaim is a common Jewish first name, especially amongst the Orthodox. (The word "chai" means "life," in Hebrew).
> I can't believe this putz is the son of one of our Presidents.


Hes the son of an American President? Which one?


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

marksman said:


> Heck the guy producing Major League 3 says he is out unless things change drastically, and he was supposed to have a significant role in that.


Major League 3 came out 13 years ago with Scott Bakula. 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120742/

It was such a great movie I can't believe you missed it.


----------



## swinca (Jun 19, 2003)

I enjoyed the show. But I think I'm done after the latest round of Sheen's antics.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Cereal_Killer said:


> Hes the son of an American President? Which one?


Josiah Bartlet?


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Originally I was disgusted by his antics but after reading his latest output I really think we are dealing with a serious mental health issue. He is sounding very manic in a bipolar sort of way. If it is mental illness and not just stupidity, I hope someone can get him the help he needs before it is too late.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Cereal_Killer said:


> Hes the son of an American President? Which one?


I think he's referring to one of Martin Sheen's many roles playing the US President.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

ScubaCat said:


> Originally I was disgusted by his antics but after reading his latest output I really think we are dealing with a serious mental health issue. He is sounding very manic in a bipolar sort of way. If it is mental illness and not just stupidity, I hope someone can get him the help he needs before it is too late.


Remember, this is a man that said, on national radio two weeks ago, that, "Crack is OK if you can handle it socially, like I can."


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> Josiah Bartlet?


Yep (I was just joking around).


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Deadline.com reports that Sheen texted ABC News that he intended to show up for work next week as originally scheduled, despite the rest of the season being canceled.

The guy needs some serious mental health care.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

ScubaCat said:


> Originally I was disgusted by his antics but after reading his latest output I really think we are dealing with a serious mental health issue. He is sounding very manic in a bipolar sort of way. If it is mental illness and not just stupidity, I hope someone can get him the help he needs before it is too late.


I think you are absolutely right. This is textbook manic.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Here's what they do on the show- 

Charlie goes on a musical tour, performing his children's songs all over the country, including at a petting zoo...

...Where he's trampled to death by a camel, elephant, whatever.

They come up with a new male character, likely a cousin of Charlie and Allan. He's got some sort of unique personality to make him stand out. 

Have no idea what that'd be, unless he's introduced as Charlie's former "partner in crime" when he first started womanizing. In other words, just as bad as Charlie.

The show goes on, and Sheen wishes he'd never opened his mouth.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

They should just replace him with another actor to play the same character and not acknowledge the change. It would be great if they could find an actor that vaguely resembles him and is named Charlie Sargent


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

IMO the only reason that the show has been even remotely funny for the last few years is that Charlie was playing Charlie and it was entertaining to see him parrot lines written to imply self awareness while apparently having none.

Without him I think the show is done unless they can parlay a Berta spinoff- she's the only funny character there because Alan is the most annoying person on the planet and Jake is/has always been a waste of space. 

But I could be wrong


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

danterner said:


> Yes, Chaim is a common Jewish first name, especially amongst the Orthodox. (The word "chai" means "life," in Hebrew).
> 
> I can't believe this putz is the son of one of our Presidents.


I do wonder why Martin Sheen hasn't done anything here.



Cearbhaill said:


> IMO the only reason that the show has been even remotely funny for the last few years is that Charlie was playing Charlie and it was entertaining to see him parrot lines written to imply self awareness while apparently having none.
> 
> Without him I think the show is done unless they can parlay a Berta spinoff- she's the only funny character there because Alan is the most annoying person on the planet and Jake is/has always been a waste of space.
> 
> But I could be wrong


See my first post in this thread.

The ones that are really screwed are the secondary actors and the crew.
They can't have done more than 16-18 episodes done on what was projected to be a 24 episode season.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

It appears Sheen has gone off the deep end with delusional thinking. This is from a report in "Deadline Hollywood":

*He just told another online tabloid, Radar, that he was already "in serious negotiations with HBO to star in his own half-hour show. He even had a title for it, Sheen's Corner, listed a sky-high salary for himself, $5 million an episode, and a 10-show guarantee. "It will be epic," Sheen said. The problem is that Sheen is under a deal at WBTV and there is no HBO show.*


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

The Spud said:


> They should just replace him with another actor to play the same character and not acknowledge the change. It would be great if they could find an actor that vaguely resembles him and is named Charlie Sargent


My husband and I were talking about it this morning. I said they should just have Uncle Charlie die in some freak accident, and continue, casting someone as their quirky cousin Mike.

My husband thinks Emilio Estevez would be perfect for Cousin Mike.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

StacieH said:


> My husband and I were talking about it this morning. I said they should just have Uncle Charlie die in some freak accident, and continue, casting someone as their quirky cousin Mike.
> 
> My husband thinks Emilio Estevez would be perfect for Cousing Mike.


Perfect. Or cast Justin Kirk (Uncle Andy in Weeds). Kirk has many of the same traits as Sheen, perhaps without the baggage. If this happens, make the finders-fee check payable to me


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

StacieH said:


> My husband and I were talking about it this morning. I said they should just have Uncle Charlie die in some freak accident, and continue, casting someone as their quirky cousin Mike.
> 
> My husband thinks Emilio Estevez would be perfect for Cousing Mike.


Didn't Emilio Estevez already appear as Charlie's brother? Not that that would prevent the show from using him as another character, I guess.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

d-dub said:


> Didn't Emilio Estevez already appear as Charlie's brother? Not that that would prevent the show from using him as another character, I guess.


As an old buddy. And he promptly died.


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

Crap. I didn't know that. I actually don't watch it that often....


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

StacieH said:


> My husband and I were talking about it this morning. I said they should just have Uncle Charlie die in some freak accident, and continue, casting someone as their quirky cousin Mike.
> 
> My husband thinks Emilio Estevez would be perfect for Cousin Mike.


Maybe it could be Michael J Fox. Since Sheen did replaced him on a certain other sitcom and turn about is fair play.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Crazy thing is, one of Charlie's crazy uncles HAS offered to step into the roll. Let's see if I can find the article.

Here it is.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/...e-wants-two-and-a-half-men-role_n_815854.html


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

ScubaCat said:


> Originally I was disgusted by his antics but after reading his latest output I really think we are dealing with a serious mental health issue. He is sounding very manic in a bipolar sort of way. If it is mental illness and not just stupidity, I hope someone can get him the help he needs before it is too late.


I think his brain is just fried from doing too much blow.



mcb08 said:


> I think he's referring to one of Martin Sheen's many roles playing the US President.


That reminds me of The Goonies:

Mouth: "Martin Sheen."
Stef: "Martin Sheen? That's President Kennedy you idiot!"
Mouth: "Yea, well, he played Kennedy once!"


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

wendiness1 said:


> It appears Sheen has gone off the deep end with delusional thinking. This is from a report in "Deadline Hollywood":
> 
> *He just told another online tabloid, Radar, that he was already "in serious negotiations with HBO to star in his own half-hour show. He even had a title for it, Sheens Corner, listed a sky-high salary for himself, $5 million an episode, and a 10-show guarantee. It will be epic," Sheen said. The problem is that Sheen is under a deal at WBTV and there is no HBO show.*


Between his letter writing and the name he came up with for his show on HBO, I can see why he has so much contempt for Chuck Lorre. Clearly Carlos Estevez is a natural born wordsmith and finds the adulation and attention Lorre draws to himself just for writing words to be unseemly.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

JYoung said:


> I do wonder why Martin Sheen hasn't done anything here.
> 
> See my first post in this thread.
> 
> ...


Even worse is the show had been renewed for a couple more years at least, so that job security is gone. They may try to replace him which I am fine with, but it is unlikely any such change would last too long. Although I would probably watch it for spite sake even if I did not like the changed show, if it came about.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

bigpuma said:


> Major League 3 came out 13 years ago with Scott Bakula.
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120742/
> 
> It was such a great movie I can't believe you missed it.


Apparently they don't count that one. 

http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b228061_major_league_producer_on_charlie_sheens.html


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

WTF is up with his ex wife going with him an his girlfriend and a porn star to the beach? 

Now she's the real idiot here IMO!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

StacieH said:


> My husband and I were talking about it this morning. I said they should just have Uncle Charlie die in some freak accident, and continue, casting someone as their quirky cousin Mike.
> 
> My husband thinks Emilio Estevez would be perfect for Cousin Mike.


Ehhh, Charlie should die off camera in a bizarre, drug related, accident in a Mexican bordello.

When Charlie's will is read, it turns out that he left everything to Jake in trust until he's of age (or finishes college).

Berta is named Executor of the Estate and thus has to move into the house to supervise Jake.

Alan can stay because he's still helping raise Jake but he gets nothing else in the will.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Deadline.com reports that Sheen texted ABC News that he intended to show up for work next week as originally scheduled, despite the rest of the season being canceled.


This will be his, "I showed up to work so you better pay me" ploy. There is no way CBS pays him, and they can drag this out so long in the courts, he will never see another paycheck from them. Doubt any court--regardless of how iron-clad his contract is--would make his employer pay him, after this.

OTOH, residuals? I'm guessing they will pour in forever. Have no idea how much actors make from residuals, especially from hit shows. Kinda curious.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Ehhh, Charlie should die off camera in a bizarre, drug related, accident in a Mexican bordello.
> 
> When Charlie's will is read, it turns out that he left everything to Jake in trust until he's of age (or finishes college).
> 
> ...


I'm sure the actress who plays Berta will appreciate your putting her into the title role of one of the "Men".


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I think you are absolutely right. This is textbook manic.


Textbook addict.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

astrohip said:


> This will be his, "I showed up to work so you better pay me" ploy.


Either that, or he's just so mentally out there now, that he doesn't comprehend what canceled means.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I usually have more sympathy for someone with mental illness. I do not in this case?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

marksman said:


> It definately sucks for all the crew. Obviously a lot of them don't make the money the actors do, but who knows if Angus will ever have another worthwhile job again, and he just signed a deal where he was going to get close to 4 million a season for the next few years. He was going to be in really good shape heading into adulthood.


Really good shape? (ignoring the obvious pun about his previous physical state)

At that wage, one season and he's set for life.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

astrohip said:


> OTOH, residuals? I'm guessing they will pour in forever. Have no idea how much actors make from residuals, especially from hit shows. Kinda curious.


At least long ago, it used to be only 3 runs of a show.. but this was from reaaaally long ago. I remember actors talking about getting a check for (made up number) $.12 from residuals.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Crazy thing is, one of Charlie's crazy uncles HAS offered to step into the roll. Let's see if I can find the article.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/...e-wants-two-and-a-half-men-role_n_815854.html


Great link, Angie!
Too funny!


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

DavidTigerFan said:


> It's gonna take a complete turn around a la Robert Downey Jr. for him to actually get another job.


It doesn't sound like he's interested in a "complete turn around" and I doubt that would help him at this point.

Even when RDJ was at his lowest point with his addiction, people still _liked_ him and liked working with him. He probably put Sarah Jessica Parker through a lot of sh*t over the years they were together, but even she has said that he was always very "sweet," despite all his problems. People cared about him and wanted to help him.

But Sheen has seriously burnt a lot of bridges by making his nasty comments about Lorre, who is one of the richest and most successful producers in TV. And notorious for a history of butting heads with some crazy difficult people like Roseanne, Brett Butler and Cybill. IIRC, he was so tired of fighting with female stars that he created Men because he wanted a show about men, thinking they'd be easier to deal with. Hah.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I would cancel HBO rather than risk seeing any new show with that dbag.


Don't worry. HBO was very, very quick to deny the whole thing.


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

astrohip said:


> I personally think the man is dead to Hollywood. I can't see *anyone* giving him a chance after this. When you make anti-semitic remarks to your producer, and stab him in the back, and make it clear that the writing is ***** but YOU made it work and turned it into magic... you are dead.


Maybe he can do something with Mel Gibson.....


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I really get the impression Charlie has nobody in his corner.. Anyone around him at this point are sychophants or otherwise hangers on for money etc etc... It just does not seem like he has anyone around him to help him get straight... But it is what it is... At this point I don't feel the least bit sorry for him.

I feel bad that I kind of cut him too much slack thinking he could be an arse as long as he was just mostly hurting himself. It is clear to me now he has perpetually been hurting pretty much everyone around him.

I used to think Denise Richards was a psycho crazy woman. I am starting to think she might just have horrible taste in men.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

mattack said:


> Really good shape? (ignoring the obvious pun about his previous physical state)
> 
> At that wage, one season and he's set for life.


Well I know it is a lot of money... But being an actor and getting an opportunity to make that kind of money is close to winning the lottery most of the time.. But if he got the money for one season, he might walk away after paying everyone including the government their cut with 1.5 million dollars.

Sure people could live from the age of 16 to 80 on 1.5 million dollars, but the reality of the situation is it might not cut it for all sorts of reasons.

I not bemoaning his plight, he has already earned more money than 99.9% of the people earn in a lifetime.. However imagine being 16 or 17 or however old he is now and signing that contract that was going to set you and your family for life, and to see it go away... Just probably not the easiest thing to deal with... Especially given why and how it is happening.

I guess I have sympathy for him because the odds are he will never have another significant paying gig in his life as an actor... He could become a big movie star or tv star and make a killing, or stay a working actor or anything else.. But odds are he is not going to do much else in terms of making money in the entertainment business, even if he wants to.... in reality his best opportunity might be to take his money and do something outside of acting, but who knows what he wants.. I just know this was probably his one shot to make a career's worth of money.

Almost everyone who works on the crew will have an easier time finding work in the next 5 years than he will....


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I hope he hooks up with Lindsay Lohan. That'd be fun.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> I hope he hooks up with Lindsay Lohan. That'd be fun.


Modern day Bonnie and Clyde?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Word drifting out of some TV sites is that Chuck Lorre has told CBS he will not do the show without Charlie Sheen. IOW, no recasting that role, and no working around it. It's obviously artistic integrity to his vision, 'cause it sure as hell ain't from loyalty to Sheen.

I don't know what this means for next year. It's hard to imagine those two reconciling after what Sheen said, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Now Sheen is peddling a tell-all book for a starting price of $10M...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Somebody named Dr. Drew (not the guy who first separated plasma from whole blood)  said that Sheen is seriously ill and seemed to be genuinely worried that he would hurt himself or somebody else.
If it was me being that ill, I would have received help from my employer and as a retiree, I would think my friends would say something or do an intervention. Sheen is too rich to have anyone do this for him. His employer should have tried but maybe they have and he is so much in denial that he refused help. Also the drugs are not the cause, but a symptom.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Re: Martin Sheen: in one of Charlie's rants he blasts AA and accuses them of being a cult and brainwashing his family. I took that to mean that Martin and others in his family are trying to help him and he's not havin' any of it.

But I could be wrong.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> Somebody named Dr. Drew (not the guy who first separated plasma from whole blood)  .


You don't know who Dr. Drew is?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> "Chaim" (pronounced like Chanukah and Bach and not like Chair) is a Hebrew word meaning "Life," as in the _Fiddler on the Roof_ song. It's also a Hebrew/Jewish name.
> 
> I think he was trying to point out that (1) Chuck Lorre is Jewish and (2) that he changed his name. And while it's true that Lorre was "Levine," I don't see that his name was "Chaim." Now, Jews are often given a Hebrew name in addition to their native language name, so maybe his Hebrew name is Chaim.
> 
> But again, it's so silly. (1) Jews in Hollywood? Who knew? and (2) I'm not sure how Carlos Irwin Estevez can say that changing your name to hide your ethnicity is a bad thing.


It's the same brain-dead mentality that you see going on inside the heads of the people who say "Barack HUSSEIN Obama" with a wink and a sneer.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Either that, or he's just so mentally out there now, that he doesn't comprehend what *canceled* means.


That's the same as "not renewed", right?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Either that, or he's just so mentally out there now, that he doesn't comprehend what canceled means.


Not cancelled. Hiatus. Unless you mean that filming has been cancelled.

I think the show itself will be cancelled but hasn't been yet


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Not cancelled. Hiatus. Unless you mean that filming has been cancelled.
> 
> I think the show itself will be cancelled but hasn't been yet


IIRC, they've flat out cancelled the remainder of the season.

Whether or not there will be a next season remains to be seen, but Magic 8 Ball says "outlook not so good".


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Not cancelled. Hiatus. Unless you mean that filming has been cancelled.
> 
> I think the show itself will be cancelled but hasn't been yet


You're correct, I meant that filming the rest of the season has been canceled, not that the show as a whole has been.

Not to say that won't follow, but that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Now Sheen is peddling a tell-all book for a starting price of $10M...


Who is going to write it?

I would buy it if he got Chuck Lorre to ghost write it.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Word drifting out of some TV sites is that Chuck Lorre has told CBS he will not do the show without Charlie Sheen. IOW, no recasting that role, and no working around it. It's obviously artistic integrity to his vision, 'cause it sure as hell ain't from loyalty to Sheen.
> 
> I don't know what this means for next year. It's hard to imagine those two reconciling after what Sheen said, but stranger things have happened.


Put yourself in Lorre's shoes.. I am sure he is hurt, but he knows there is something seriously wrong with Sheen. I have never seen anything to indicate that they had some kind of horrible relationship... I suspect Lorre is just resigned at this point to probably move on... He has other projects and can probably work on other stuff too but he will lose a ton of money.

As someone mentioned earlier though, Lorre has had issues with a lot of bratty Sitcom stars over the years.. Part of me wonders if Chuck is not a bit of an Arse himself...

I suspect Chuck doesn't want to say or do anything that might prevent the show from happening again if Sheen actually did get help and get better... I don't know if he is beyond repair at this point, but if Lorre lashed out now or said he wanted to do the show with out Sheen, even if somehow Sheen got better... that kind of thing might make it much more difficult to proceed.

Bottom line is there is no benefit for Lorre to really say anything about this except to relief some short-term frustration.

He can always play it out in vanity cards for the next 10 years.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> Somebody named Dr. Drew (not the guy who first separated plasma from whole blood)  said that Sheen is seriously ill and seemed to be genuinely worried that he would hurt himself or somebody else.
> If it was me being that ill, I would have received help from my employer and as a retiree, I would think my friends would say something or do an intervention. Sheen is too rich to have anyone do this for him. His employer should have tried but maybe they have and he is so much in denial that he refused help. Also the drugs are not the cause, but a symptom.


Sheen called into a local Los Angeles radio station yesterday as well and ranted again against CBS and Lorre.

One of the things he was ranting about was on how they "came into his house and told him how to live his life and clean up", which indicates to me that they have tried to get him help (probably by having an intervention) and he's having none of it.

And Dr. Drew Pinsky is a specialist in addiction treatment and has worked in the field for some 25 years.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Sheen called into a local Los Angeles radio station yesterday as well and ranted again against CBS and Lorre.
> 
> One of the things he was ranting about was on how they "came into his house and told him how to live his life and clean up", which indicates to me that they have tried to get him help (probably by having an intervention) and he's having none of it...


"Hypocrite AA Nazis" I don't think Charlie is at the first step.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Funny thing I saw is supposedly Jon Cryer tweeted about the situation, but when his reps were contacted they were told Jon Cryer does not have a twitter or facebook account.

Thumbs up Jon.

Although I wish sheen was doing this on twitter. Imagine how it would be blowing up if he was just wasted out of his mind tweeting all this nonsense instead of just going on every single radio show in the world.

If anyone from TCF wants to call up Charlie Sheen and pretend like they are a radio show and record it, that would be cool.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

JYoung said:


> One of the things he was ranting about was on how they "came into his house and told him how to live his life and clean up", which indicates to me that they have tried to get him help (probably by having an intervention) and he's having none of it.
> 
> And Dr. Drew Pinsky is a specialist in addiction treatment and has worked in the field for some 25 years.


Perhaps one of his delusions?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Apparently Detroit 187 fans are gonna be thrilled with this. They are replacing it on Tuesday with a special 20/20 interview with Sheen.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2011/02/26/charlie-sheen-interview-bumps-abcs-detroit-1-8-7


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

From everything I've read on the internet, Chuck Lorre has a tendency towards the melancholy but even so his employees actually like working for him.


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

photoshopgrl said:


> Apparently Detroit 187 fans are gonna be thrilled with this. They are replacing it on Tuesday with a special 20/20 interview with Sheen.
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2011/02/26/charlie-sheen-interview-bumps-abcs-detroit-1-8-7


I also enjoy Detroit 187, but I support ABC's decision to do this interview. Charlie Sheen is a train wreck just waiting to happen. Now people in LA are saying, who is Lindsay Lohan?


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Academy Awards picked a horrible year not to have a comedian host the show.

I am a big Detroit 187 fan, but last week they replaced it with one of those Primetime: What would you do? So I figured the odds of me ever seeing another episode of the show again were pretty low.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

wendiness1 said:


> Perhaps one of his delusions?


Here the Times article.

You be the judge.

I'm kind of thinking that there isn't a producer in Hollywood that would touch Sheen with a ten foot pole right now.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Funny that ABC is going to run the first part of his interview on Good Morning America Monday morning and the rest on 20/20 Tuesday night.

So in the meantime NBC sits down with Sheen on Sunday and are going to run his interview on the Today Show monday morning as well.

HAHA. Well that will take care of a lot of post oscar talk boring everyone.

I just find it highly amusing that ABC was so happy to get this interview with Sheen and then NBC gets one too and essentially beats them to airing it.


----------



## eric1099 (Dec 28, 2006)

Funny


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I heard one of his interviews (a clip) on the news where he says he deserves a raise....sheesh.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

So 2 mil an episode isn't good enough?

Sheen demands 50% raise to return to Two and a Half Men


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh wow, I just sat and read that actual article (can't get video here at work) and I have to say this man is officially out.of.his.friggin.mind.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hopefully the powers-that-be at CBS are wise enough to realize that this is basically CS publicly giving them all the finger. I realize that he's delusional, but it's hard to imagine that he actually believes anything that he's saying now. The best thing now for everyone involved is to just ignore him, and hope that eventually he goes away.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

That's like telling someone to not look at the train that's derailed by the side of the freeway. It's impossible to NOT watch this go down. I'm somewhat ashamed to say I cannot wait to see what happens next.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I think they should come up with some sort of series finale like South Park did for Chef. Maybe even insert a bad CGI Charlie Sheen, and reuse audio snippets. Roast him alive.

Granted, I've never seen 2 1/2 Men, so I don't know if this would be in any way appropriate.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Charlie is certainly testing the limits of the axiom that any publicity is good publicity.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Did anyone see him on GMA? He claims he's going to sue the crap out of Lorre and CBS for breach of contract. For as much money as he can, he's going to be even more rich out of all this, they are gonna be sorry, blahblahcrazysauce.

_ETA:_ I see now that his lawsuit is mentioned in the msnbc article too. Although that says he plans to sue for "mental anguish." Right.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I've never watched the show and was ready to have a little bit of sympathy for him, but once he opened his mouth and all the whacked out crazy came out, no way. The people he worked with should be canonized if that's what they had to deal with day after day.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> Did anyone see him on GMA? He claims he's going to sue the crap out of Lorre and CBS for breach of contract. For as much money as he can, he's going to be even more rich out of all this, they are gonna be sorry, blahblahcrazysauce.
> 
> _ETA:_ I see now that his lawsuit is mentioned in the msnbc article too. Although that says he plans to sue for "mental anguish." Right.


Here's some of it. Jeez. The suit isn't even the crazy part of the interview.

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/charlie-sheen-not-bipolar-bi-winning-13017875


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Im waiting for him to start thinking he's The Wraith and do even more insane, whacky stuff like trying to race everyone in his souped up futuristic car.

Dude is nuts.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I like Wil Wheaton's tweets on the topic.

First: "Shorter Charlie Sheen: 'I would like to ensure that no sane person will ever hire me to work in TV or Film for the rest of my life.'"

Second: "Even shorter Charlie Sheen: 'Your move, Mel Gibson.'"


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

fmowry said:


> Here's some of it. Jeez. The suit isn't even the crazy part of the interview.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/charlie-sheen-not-bipolar-bi-winning-13017875


That man is NUTS!!! 

edit to add: And he looks like hell!


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Jstkiddn said:


> That man is NUTS!!!
> 
> edit to add: And he looks like hell!


Looks like he hasn't slept in a month and given all the coke he reportedly snorted with the hookers, he probably hasn't.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

As much as I hate to say it, I can see part of where he's coming from with the AA complaints - not that I have had a problem that brought to such. You can look up Penn Jillette's take on the whole nnn Anonymous deal.

What if you don't think you have admit you have no control over your addiction? (If you don't have control. Who does?)

What if you don't think you need to ask a higher power? (Maybe you don't think _there is _a higher a power.)

And I'm not prepared to debate how it works, when I know it does work for a lot of souls. I'm just saying that there have to be successful methods that don't require that you buy into the whole deal as if it was "our way or the highway."

...And THAT'S what Charlie is saying.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

netringer said:


> As much as I hate to say it, I can see part of where he's coming from with the AA complaints - not that I have had a problem that brought to such. You can look up Penn Jillette's take on the whole nnn Anonymous deal.
> 
> What if you don't think you have admit you have no control over your addiction? (If you don't have control. Who does?)
> 
> ...


With all due respect, I don't think that IS what he's saying. That's what a rational thinker might come up with but he's totally off the wall. He's rejecting it, I think, simply because it says his way of life is wrong. Pure and simple.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

It's actually quite alarming stuff. Now he refers to himself as having "tiger blood", "adonis DNA" and made several references suggesting he's from another planet. It must be absolutely heartbreaking for his familiy to witness his falling to pieces like this.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

netringer said:


> As much as I hate to say it, I can see part of where he's coming from with the AA complaints - not that I have had a problem that brought to such. You can look up Penn Jillette's take on the whole nnn Anonymous deal.
> 
> What if you don't think you have admit you have no control over your addiction? (If you don't have control. Who does?)
> 
> ...


I think what Charlie is actually saying, to put it in the most simple terms, is that he is some sort of superman/genius and the rest of the world is inhabited by inferior morons who he is forced to put up with.

Pretty much sums up what I heard.

He's DELUSIONAL!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

And this is him sober. He took both urine and blood tests for Radaronline this past weekend.

He's fried his brain.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Just watched the GMA interview and wow I feel sorry for him now. He clearly has some mental issues but is in complete denial about it and saying things in which he is almost invincible.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah. It just seems to me as if he's severely bipolar and on some ridiculous manic episode, compounded by damage from the drugs he's done in the past.

I generally have more sympathy for someone who clearly has mental illness. But he's wrecking the lives of many people who work on his show.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> That's like telling someone to not look at the train that's derailed by the side of the freeway. It's impossible to NOT watch this go down. I'm somewhat ashamed to say I cannot wait to see what happens next.


I'm pretty sure that Charlie is on the crazy train.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

I just feel sorry for his poor children.

What the HECK is wrong with those women to have chosen THAT as the father of their children!! I know the answer, but still....NOT worth it!!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Jstkiddn said:


> I think what Charlie is actually saying, to put it in the most simple terms, is that he is some sort of superman/genius and the rest of the world is inhabited by inferior morons who he is forced to put up with.
> 
> Pretty much sums up what I heard.
> 
> He's DELUSIONAL!


Yeah. That, too.

He's also saying since he never failed to show up for work and does a decent-to-good job they have no grounds to fire him, which is semi-true.

Consider that Tom Cruise jumping on Oprah's couch and Mel Gibson screaming what he really thinks also did a lot of damage to their careers even though they still did quality work - when they could get it. The public is not obligated to separate the view of the performer and the performer's role.

Harry Carray also used to used say that no matter how much he drank he never missed a game. Still doesn't prove he doesn't have a problem.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Jstkiddn said:


> I think what Charlie is actually saying, to put it in the most simple terms, is that he is some sort of superman/genius and the rest of the world is inhabited by inferior morons who he is forced to put up with.
> 
> Pretty much sums up what I heard.
> 
> He's DELUSIONAL!


but what if he is right?!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

netringer said:


> Consider that Tom Cruise jumping on Oprah's couch and Mel Gibson screaming what he really thinks also did a lot of damage to their careers even though they still did quality work - when they could get it. The public is not obligated to separate the view of the performer and the performer's role.


Since when has Tom Cruise ever had issues finding a job? Yeah people talk about him being a wack job Scino but I feel like I can't get that jackwalk off my screen.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I've never understood why Tom Cruise jumping on Oprah's couch was an indication that he was nuts. Just seemed like spur of the moment fun to me. His religious affiliations? Now that's another story.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> I've never understood why Tom Cruise jumping on Oprah's couch was an indication that he was nuts. Just seemed like spur of the moment fun to me. His religious affiliations? Now that's another story.


I think all his "crazy" happened within a short time frame...so jumping on the couch wasn't by itself too crazy, but you add the video where he says he rushes to a car accident because he can heal people with his religion and you have CRAZY


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Since when has Tom Cruise ever had issues finding a job? Yeah people talk about him being a wack job Scino but I feel like I can't get that jackwalk off my screen.


Tom Cruise, whack a doodle that he is, has not caused multiple production shutdowns due to his antics.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I've not paid a whole lot of attention to this wackiness, but earlier I wondered if he was just tired of doing the show and him 'going off the deep end' and getting fired would be a yellow brick road to a huge pay day. I don't know how his contract reads and if he continues to push this stuff and get's fired or the producers/network just shut things down for good, will he be able to sue and just keep living his 'lifestyle' and never have to work again?


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

The madness continues!
Sheen's publicist quits moments after TMZ interview with actor
http://theclicker.today.com/_news/2...-quits-moments-after-tmz-interview-with-actor

Minutes after Charlie Sheen's live interview with TMZ.com, the actor's longtime publicist Stan Rosenfield resigned and issued the following statement: "I have worked with Charlie Sheen for a long time and I care about him very much. However, at this time, I'm unable to work effectively as his publicist and have respectfully resigned."


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I think another sign of his state of sheer delusion is that he thinks CBS and Lorre shut down 2.5 Men to screw Sheen. As if they would throw away millions...maybe hundreds of millions...or dollars in profits because they want to annoy somebody?!?

I suspect there were things going on behind the scenes that make even the lunacy we've already seen pale in comparison. Because CBS is potentially walking away from a HUGE amount of money, and multinational corporations don't do that unless they have even more to lose.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I think all his "crazy" happened within a short time frame...so jumping on the couch wasn't by itself too crazy, but you add the video where he says he rushes to a car accident because he can heal people with his religion and you have CRAZY





Xenu said:


> You don't know about psychology, I DO!
> 
> You're very glib.






All of that is directly based on COS teachings and the word was that he had achieved the highest level which required him to evangelize. When preaching that was looking to cost him (donation) cash flow he must have gotten a dispensation.

His life long creative partner parted ways with him during that time.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

If Martin Sheen tries to step in and get control of Charlie involuntarily it's going to be the millionaire legal battle of a lifetime.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Bettamojo5 said:


> The madness continues!
> Sheen's publicist quits moments after TMZ interview with actor
> http://theclicker.today.com/_news/2...-quits-moments-after-tmz-interview-with-actor
> 
> Minutes after Charlie Sheen's live interview with TMZ.com, the actor's longtime publicist Stan Rosenfield resigned and issued the following statement: "I have worked with Charlie Sheen for a long time and I care about him very much. However, at this time, Im unable to work effectively as his publicist and have respectfully resigned."


I was wondering if his publicist had any hair left.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Watching the TMZ interview now and the more I watch this guy, the more he reminds me of Danny Bonaduce.

edit to add: I've never watched 2 1/2 Men. I did try to watch one episode, but that little "meeeeeen" singing thingy (I know there is another word for that besides singing thingy...LOL ) that they played between each scene made it absolutely unwatchable to me. Drove me INSANE and had to turn it off after 15 minutes!! How can y'all stand it?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Because I have listened to and watch every interview out there, I felt the need to create this little gem. 

*My Top 10 Charlie Sheen Quotes:*
10. The scoreboard doesn't lie.
9. Im not Thomas Jefferson. He was a *****!
8. I want CBS to apologize while licking my feet.
7. Clearly I have defeated this earthworm with my words  imagine what I would have done with my fire breathing fists.
6. There's a new sheriff in town and he has an army of assassins and goddesses.
5. I am on a drug, its called _Charlie Sheen_.
4. They picked a fight with a warlock.
3. You have the right to kill me, but you do not have the right to judge me. Boom. Thats the whole movie. Thats life.
2. I'm tired of pretending I'm not special. I'm tired of pretending I'm not a rockstar from Mars.
1. Winning!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm sorry, but I don't think calling your boss names qualifies as doing your job.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

netringer said:


> As much as I hate to say it, I can see part of where he's coming from with the AA complaints - not that I have had a problem that brought to such. You can look up Penn Jillette's take on the whole nnn Anonymous deal.
> 
> What if you don't think you have admit you have no control over your addiction? (If you don't have control. Who does?)
> 
> ...


The problem is charlie is in no position to be giving anyone advice on how to be sober or sane, because he is wasted and crazy...

So it doesn't matter if he agrees or not.... His opinion is not valid on the issue. I don't think AA is that great, but I do think it helps SOME people.

That being said I am actually not a raving drug addict and alcoholic...


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I was laughing when ABC got scooped by NBC, especially when i found out that Charlie told ABC that they would have the first exclusive interview with him to air for that next week.

That being said, I am starting to have some contempt for the news media and their handling of this.. They are exploiting this guy full well knowing he is really sick.. and at some point they need to take responsibility for enabling this lunacy. 

At this point we all know he is really messed up.. so media outlets need to stop hitting him up for interviews..as it is irresponsible at this point.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

netringer said:


> If Martin Sheen tries to step in and get control of Charlie involuntarily it's going to be the millionaire legal battle of a lifetime.


Unfortunately you are right... If there were not so many unethical lawyers out there it would not be that hard.. Because charlie is crazy... and clearly someone else needs to be put in charge of what is going on for him at this point.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Because I have listened to and watch every interview out there, I felt the need to create this little gem.
> 
> *My Top 10 Charlie Sheen Quotes:*
> 10. The scoreboard doesn't lie.
> ...


Great list!

Don't forget: "tiger blood" and "Adonis DNA".


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Damnit I knew there was something I was forgetting!


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Some random thoughts on this:

Has Charlie always been this crazy or is this a recent development? How did he last so long on the show if he's this wacked out?

He must be a great actor to be this nuts yet play a relatively normal guy on TV for so long. (I've only seen bits and pieces of this show but it seems that Charlie's character is much more sane than he is.)

I'll admit that I haven't studied this situation very closely, but I haven't heard anything about CBS continuing the show without Charlie. Why not do it? There will be lawsuits no matter what they do. It's a top rated show and all of this attention should bring in even more viewers. They could: 1) pull a Bewitched and just replace him with someone else (Emilio Estevez?) and go on like nothing happened, or 2) build it into the storyline and have something funny happen to him and then he is replaced in the cast by another actor playing a brother/cousin/friend.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

If he really is bipolar, that's something that generally comes on during adulthood and gets worse with age (if untreated). I knew somebody...a brilliant science fiction artist...who had all the "good" symptoms in his early-mid-20s (highly creative, energetic), and got worse as he got to his late 20s (manic, paranoid, prone to depression). He was ultimately institutionalized; since then, I've heard that he is on medication which has allowed him to live a relatively normal, but sadly uncreative, life.

I wonder how close the parallels with Sheen are?


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

wendiness1 said:


> It's actually quite alarming stuff. Now he refers to himself as having "tiger blood", "adonis DNA" and made several references suggesting he's from another planet. It must be absolutely heartbreaking for his familiy to witness his falling to pieces like this.


I wonder how long it will take the media to realize that the guy has some serious mental issues and stop putting him on camera. Their willingness to cash in on someone in his state of mind is pathetic.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Since when has Tom Cruise ever had issues finding a job? Yeah people talk about him being a wack job Scino but I feel like I can't get that jackwalk off my screen.


People were keeping their distance from Tom Cruise for a while on account of teh crazy.

Then he did that cameo in Tropic Thunder that would have stolen the movie if Robert Downey Jr. hadn't already stolen the movie and escaped with it to a country without an extradition treaty.

That move totally rehabilitated him and got him back on the grid.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Oh wow, I just sat and read that actual article (can't get video here at work) and I have to say this man is officially out.of.his.friggin.mind.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

tivoboyjr said:


> I'll admit that I haven't studied this situation very closely, but I haven't heard anything about CBS continuing the show without Charlie. Why not do it?


Because Chaim Levine, uh... Chuck Lorre has said flat outright the show will not go on without Charlie Sheen. There is no 2.5 Men w/o CS.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Jstkiddn said:


> Watching the TMZ interview now and the more I watch this guy, the more he reminds me of Danny Bonaduce.
> 
> edit to add: I've never watched 2 1/2 Men. I did try to watch one episode, but that little "meeeeeen" singing thingy (I know there is another word for that besides singing thingy...LOL ) that they played between each scene made it absolutely unwatchable to me. Drove me INSANE and had to turn it off after 15 minutes!! How can y'all stand it?


"each scene" is way too big of an exaggeration.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

astrohip said:


> Because Chaim Levine, uh... Chuck Lorre has said flat outright the show will not go on without Charlie Sheen. There is no 2.5 Men w/o CS.


Bummer.. I actually think it *probably* would fail, but would be interesting to TRY to keep it going for a while without him. I think there have been examples -- Newsradio, 'er', and probably more, where the show's cast changed (due to tragedy in Newsradio's case) and kept going.. and I think the shows were still very entertaining. Heck, even 8 simple rules went on without Ritter.

Don't get me wrong, even in this thread, I think I've said that he is the show.. But I still think it would be interesting.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> Because I have listened to and watch every interview out there, I felt the need to create this little gem.
> 
> *My Top 10 Charlie Sheen Quotes:*
> 10. The scoreboard doesn't lie.
> ...





wendiness1 said:


> Great list!
> 
> Don't forget: "tiger blood" and "Adonis DNA".





Rob Helmerichs said:


> If he really is bipolar...


excellent list but shame on you for not listing the (paraphrasing here): "I'm not bipolar, I'm a biwinner" quote!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

LOL I know. There are a few really good ones I forgot. Maybe it should be a top 20... or by the time he's done it might be a top 50.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

It looks like the studio decided to pay the production crew for the missing episodes.

While it's a good move for the studio, I really think it should come out of Sheen's pocket.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

JYoung said:


> It looks like the studio decided to pay the production crew for the missing episodes.
> 
> While it's a good move for the studio, I really think it should come out of Sheen's pocket.


Why? They didn't have a contract with Charlie Sheen.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

I could care less that he's sick in the head. It's just effing funny now.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

fmowry said:


> Why? They didn't have a contract with Charlie Sheen.


On principle, ok?

After all, it's because of him that they lost work.


----------



## domat (Apr 16, 2007)

It is also because of him that they had work.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I wonder why someone posting here was surprised I had never heard of Dr. Drew? Why would I have ever heard of him? Was he on TV before this indident with Sheen?


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

JYoung said:


> On principle, ok?
> 
> After all, it's because of him that they lost work.


So if the writers write a crappy show and it's canceled halfway through the season, should the writers pay everyone else for the whole year?


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> I wonder why someone posting here was surprised I had never heard of Dr. Drew? Why would I have ever heard of him? Was he on TV before this indident with Sheen?




http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0005314/

He was on Loveline for 4 years on MTV.
He has a show now called Celebrity Rehab on VH-1.

He is a pretty well known TV personality, especially in the addition area.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> I wonder why someone posting here was surprised I had never heard of Dr. Drew? Why would I have ever heard of him? Was he on TV before this indident with Sheen?


Do you know Dr. Phil? Since you post in a TV forum, people (me included) assumed that you would have at least heard of him.

Dr. Drew is always asked (on the various gossip/celeb shows) to comment on the celeb craziness/behavior/addiction issues. He's a real, practicing Dr.

Plus he's hosted Loveline on radio and has had Celeb Rehab shows on VH1 for the last 3-4 years.

My wife isn't a TV junkie like I am and she probably doesn't know who he is so no biggie.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

domat said:


> It is also because of him that they had work.


Then he had a responsibility to them, didn't he?

I mean a lot of times, I have to show up to work because other people are counting on me to do my job.
I don't really have the option of blowing it off because "I don't feel like coming in".



fmowry said:


> So if the writers write a crappy show and it's canceled halfway through the season, should the writers pay everyone else for the whole year?


Apples and oranges.
It's understood in the industry that if you get low ratings, the show will be canceled.
(And as has been shown time and time again, writing quality is not indicative of good ratings.)

These guys lost work because Sheen basically decided that his activities with drugs and hookers and porn stars were more important that his responsibilities to the show.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

JYoung said:


> It looks like the studio decided to pay the production crew for the missing episodes.
> 
> While it's a good move for the studio, I really think it should come out of Sheen's pocket.


It says that Chuck Lorre went to the studio and asked for that to happen. A menschy thing to do. OTOH, it's his crew and he'll write another show that they can work on. Keeping them happy is to everyone's benefit.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

sieglinde said:


> I wonder why someone posting here was surprised I had never heard of Dr. Drew? Why would I have ever heard of him? Was he on TV before this indident with Sheen?


He's on TV ALL the time . . . if you watch certain "entertainment news" shows. Whenever any celeb does anything wacky, Dr. Drew is always giving his .02 about whatever is going on, diagnosing them from afar.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> A menschy thing to do.


No need for profanity!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Magnolia88 said:


> He's on TV ALL the time . . . if you watch certain "entertainment news" shows. Whenever any celeb does anything wacky, Dr. Drew is always giving his .02 about whatever is going on, diagnosing them from afar.


I've never seen nor heard of him, and I watch a ton of TV...but not entertainment news shows.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I've never seen nor heard of him, and I watch a ton of TV...but not entertainment news shows.


Yeah, I'm not proud of it. 

But you can't watch that much TV if you've never seen him, even once. I feel like he's on TV every day.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Magnolia88 said:


> Yeah, I'm not proud of it.
> 
> But you can't watch that much TV if you've never seen him, even once. I feel like he's on TV every day.


That list looks like exclusively talk shows, sitcoms, and reality shows, three genres that I never (or in the case of sitcoms, only rarely) watch.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Magnolia88 said:


> Yeah, I'm not proud of it.
> 
> But you can't watch that much TV if you've never seen him, even once. I feel like he's on TV every day.


He might be, but he's not on MY TV. I've never heard of him either.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I only heard of him because he came on Howard Stern a few times. Hence, I could not pick him out of a lineup...


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Because I have listened to and watch every interview out there, I felt the need to create this little gem.
> 
> *My Top 10 Charlie Sheen Quotes:*
> 10. The scoreboard doesn't lie.
> ...


I came across this "quiz" that has many of those quotes.

Whose line is it anyways? Charlie Sheen or Muammar Gaddafi
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/quiz/2011/mar/01/muammar-gaddafi-charlie-sheen-quiz


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Piers: "So the insane bender from last week..."
Charlie: "Which one are we talking about?"

Piers: "You used to take cocaine."
Charlie: "I'm not taking it [gesture as if he's gathering up all the cocaine to hug], I have to PAY for it..."

Charlie: [Explaining that she was attacking him with a little fork]
Charlie: "That's the weird part, she had like, a shrimp fork in her purse."

Charlie: "It's all up for negotiation. You can't talk about that on television."
Piers: "So why did you?"
Charlie: "I was on crack." [slumps down on the table, laughing mockingly] "Where's Dr. Drew when you need him?"


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Zevida said:


> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0005314/
> 
> He was on Loveline for 4 years on MTV.
> He has a show now called Celebrity Rehab on VH-1.
> ...


The loveline TV show started as a radio show and is still syndicated nation wide and Dr. Drew has been on it since 1984 when he was a 4th year medical student at USC.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

With all the Dr. Drew talk, I'm just glad it's not "Doctor" Phil, and that Dr. Joyce Brothers is too old for anyone to ask for her opinions. Yeah, Google her. But don't Bing her, because Bing just Googles anyways.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Charlie Sheen is done with interviews and has now signed up for twitter.

Twitter.com/charliesheen


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

marksman said:


> Charlie Sheen is done with interviews and has now signed up for twitter.
> 
> Twitter.com/charliesheen


This might actually be enough to make me sign up for Twitter!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I don't use twitter much but I set up to follow him and it said he had 186k followers, and I refreshed and it was 188k and a minute later like 191k.

Checking now he is up to 229k followers...


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Speaking of Charlie Sheen and Twitter, John Stamos was pretty pithy on Twitter, responding to rumors that he's being considered as Sheen's replacement on 2.5 Men:



@johnstamos said:


> contrary to the rumors, i am not replacing charlie sheen on two and half men. however, martin sheen has asked me to be his son.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

danterner said:


> Speaking of Charlie Sheen and Twitter, John Stamos was pretty pithy on Twitter, responding to rumors that he's being considered as Sheen's replacement on 2.5 Men:


BWAHAHAHHAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Saw Charlie on the Today Show this morning - OMG!  He was looking at some e-mails that had come into the show-one lady was worried about his kids-"Gee, lady, you may never have kids!" replied Charlie. 
Another person said they were worried about him-"Get a job, much?" He replied sarcastically...
He was rude and condescending to people who are truly worried about him and his children-these people are called your FANS, Charlie-they are the reason that you ARE who you ARE!  Geez, maybe he is bipolar....
I saw him on Piers Morgan too, not all of it, but it seemed that his main goal was to trash AA-just because it didn't help you is no reason to trash an organization which has helped so many! :down::down:


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Regina said:


> Geez, maybe he is bipolar....


He's not bipolar, he's be-winning. Duh.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

Zevida said:


> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0005314/
> 
> He was on Loveline for 4 years on MTV.
> He has a show now called Celebrity Rehab on VH-1.
> ...


I really had no idea who he was prior to the CS drama. I might have heard his name in passing.

Guess I'm not into the MTV/VH-1/Addiction scene. :shrug:


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I know who Dr. Phil is because I saw him interview President and Laura Bush and John Kerry and his wife. Ugh. He called the sitting President of the US and his wife "you guys" ugh. I have never heard of Loveline or Celeb Rehab. I only watch the Heavy Metal shows on VH1 Classic and don't watch the other stuff.
I am not a real TV junkie. I mostly watch prime time network shows and Discovery, SyFy and History. and the news channels.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Daytime TV for me consists of news shows, Gayle King occassionally and that is it.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> Daytime TV for me consists of news shows, Gayle King occassionally and that is it.


Isn't Gayle King famous for being a FOO? What does she bring to the table?


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Isn't Gayle King famous for being a FOO? What does she bring to the table?


Snacks for Oprah?


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

tivoboyjr said:


> Snacks for Oprah?


Seconds for Oprah?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Fat jokes just never get old


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> Fat jokes just never get old


Mine was more of an I thought Gayle was Oprah's buddy/lackey; when did she get a show? joke.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

tivoboyjr said:


> Mine was more of an I thought Gayle was Oprah's buddy/lackey; when did she get a show? joke.


I got that


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Isn't Gayle King famous for being a FOO? What does she bring to the table?


Isn't Dr. Phil for that matter?


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

tivoboyjr said:


> Mine was more of an I thought Gayle was Oprah's buddy/lackey; when did she get a show? joke.


Worked on multiple levels.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

fmowry said:


> Worked on multiple levels.


Thanks so much. I'm here all week.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Just watched the ABC interview. The guy sounds like he's gone off his rocker. Sometimes he speaks intelligently and then at other times he talks pure gibberish!


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

tivoboyjr said:


> Mine was more of an I thought Gayle was Oprah's buddy/lackey; when did she get a show? joke.


She got a show when Oprah got her own network.

Oprah gave all of her friends their own shows. Dr. Phil and Nate Berkus already have their own syndicated shows, and Suze Orman has her CNBC show, but now all of Oprah's friends, and everybody else who has ever appeared on Oprah has their own show on the OWN network. Gayle, Lisa Ling, Dr. Laura Berman, Peter Walsh, the Judds, etc. Everybody has who appeared on her show at least twice has their own show: _YOU get a show! And YOU get a show!_


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> She got a show when Oprah got her own network.
> 
> Oprah gave all of her friends their own shows. Dr. Phil and Nate Berkus already have their own syndicated shows, and Suze Orman has her CNBC show, but now all of Oprah's friends, and everybody else who has ever appeared on Oprah has their own show on the OWN network. Gayle, Lisa Ling, Dr. Laura Berman, Peter Walsh, the Judds, etc. Everybody has who appeared on her show at least twice has their own show: _YOU get a show! And YOU get a show!_


I think Dr. Oz has the best show of all of her "friends".


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> Oprah gave all of her friends their own shows. ... _YOU get a show! And YOU get a show!_


But not one for her _beard_ BF Steadman?


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> Oprah gave all of her friends their own shows. Dr. Phil and Nate Berkus already have their own syndicated shows, and Suze Orman has her CNBC show, but now all of Oprah's friends, and everybody else who has ever appeared on Oprah has their own show on the OWN network. Gayle, Lisa Ling, Dr. Laura Berman, Peter Walsh, the Judds, etc. Everybody has who appeared on her show at least twice has their own show: _YOU get a show! And YOU get a show!_


Reading this gave me an image of Oprah having one of those favorite things type of shows but with all of these people in the audience. They don't know why they're there, and then she tells them "YOU"RE ALL GETTING YOUR OWN SHOWS!!!" and they start jumping up and down and going berserk like the audience on the favorite things shows.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

netringer said:


> But not one for her _beard_ BF Steadman?


Afaik, he's never been a guest on her show. I can't remember him being on the show anyway.

And I know the "beard" thing is a joke, but the whole tabloid fixation on Oprah - Gayle is so silly. Anyone who has ever seen them have a conversation for five minutes would not think either one of them is gay. Gayle has lived her whole life on the other side of the country raising two children. The tabloids are so juvenile, like a fifth grader saying "OMG they are so gay" about two friends. 

There are plenty of secretly gay celebs, I don't get that at all when it's very obvious they are not gay. Gay couples tend to want to be together, at least some of the time.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

tivoboyjr said:


> Snacks for Oprah?


Friend of Oprah. Not a fat joke. Though, to be fair, compared to Lea Remini, I think we can agree that Oprah is fat.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

fmowry said:


> Isn't Dr. Phil for that matter?


Certainly but at least he has some nominal reason for a show other than just being a friend of Oprah. I'm not aware that Gayle has any other professional credential that would have led to a show absent that.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I'm not aware that Gayle has any other professional credential that would have led to a show absent that.


Other than 20+ years as a TV anchor and reporter, you mean? She was already working in TV when they met. So hosting another TV talk show is not exactly a stretch. She has more years of TV experience than Lisa Ling.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> He's not bipolar, he's be-winning. Duh.


LOL!  Maybe he's a bi-rock star from Mars-oh, wait, that's David Bowie!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Lurking around on twitter yesterday I saw Dr. Drew has over 2 million twitter followers.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

What is a FOO?


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

sieglinde said:


> What is a FOO?


A Friend of Oprah.

Or, a rock band made up of the remnants of the grunge group Nirvana.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

marksman said:


> Lurking around on twitter yesterday I saw Dr. Drew has over 2 million twitter followers.


Charlie Sheen has over 1.1 million Twitter followers after joining up 2 days ago. People obviously love a trainwreck!


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> Other than 20+ years as a TV anchor and reporter, you mean? She was already working in TV when they met. So hosting another TV talk show is not exactly a stretch. She has more years of TV experience than Lisa Ling.


Hey!!! Don'tchu be dissing Lisa Ling. She's twice the reporter/correspondent that Gail will ever be.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> Afaik, he's never been a guest on her show. I can't remember him being on the show anyway.
> 
> And I know the "beard" thing is a joke, but the whole tabloid fixation on Oprah - Gayle is so silly. Anyone who has ever seen them have a conversation for five minutes would not think either one of them is gay. Gayle has lived her whole life on the other side of the country raising two children. The tabloids are so juvenile, like a fifth grader saying "OMG they are so gay" about two friends.
> 
> There are plenty of secretly gay celebs, I don't get that at all when it's very obvious they are not gay. Gay couples tend to want to be together, at least some of the time.


Yeah. It's not like Oprah and Gayle took a week to drive across the country together. (Yeah. With a TV crew....to plug the car.)

Steadman taught some business course on entrepreneurship or such at Northwestern University's Kellogg School of Management and Oprah did a couple of guest lectures.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

netringer said:


> Yeah. It's not like Oprah and Gayle took a week to drive across the country together. (Yeah. With a TV crew....to plug the car.)


Are you saying that two friends who take a road trip together must be gay? Uh-oh. I had no idea that I was gay. 

The "road trip" was for the show - and Oprah hated every minute of it, and didn't want to do it, which is one reason why it was such a popular episode b/c she hated it so much and it was funny for the audience to see her do "normal people" things like stay in crappy motels. It also happened years after the "OMG they are so gay!" rumors had been going on. They actually laughed about it on the show -- _yeah, this will help stop the lesbian rumors_.

But that's what I was talking about - anyone who watched five minutes of their "road trip" episode could tell they weren't a couple. They drove each other crazy (stop singing!) because they weren't used to spending that much time together. Because they live on opposite sides of the country. Like all gay "couples" do, I guess.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

retrodog said:


> Hey!!! Don'tchu be dissing Lisa Ling.


She was great in Charlie's Angels.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

retrodog said:


> Hey!!! Don'tchu be dissing Lisa Ling. She's twice the reporter/correspondent that Gail will ever be.


When did I diss Lisa Ling?  I didn't. I like her.

I just pointed out that Gayle has more years of experience in TV. Because she does. It's not like Oprah just took her best friend who was a secretary in an insurance office and asked her to host a talk show out of the blue. Gayle was already a TV anchor when she met Oprah, and worked in TV for 30+ years before she got a talk show. Then she had a radio show for a few years after that.

I'm not sure what other kind of "credentials" a person needs to host a talk show any way. Ricki Lake was in Hairspray. Montel was in the Navy. Who knows what Jenny Jones or Sally Jesse did before, but they all had successful talk shows. I don't understand why anyone would bash Gayle for not having the "credentials" to host a talk show. What credentials?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Is this a Charlie Sheen thread, or an Oprah thread? :down:


----------



## natkins (Oct 16, 2004)

I think Jimmy Fallon nailed this!

Winning!

http://www.hulu.com/watch/220651/late-night-with-jimmy-fallon-charlie-sheen-winning-for-men


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> Is this a Charlie Sheen thread, or an Oprah thread? :down:


Hey, we moved on from Dr. Drew. WINNING!! 

Is there really much more that can be said about Charlie anyway? How many different ways can someone say "he's nuts"?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't pay attention to most of the media surrounding this nutcase, but like reading about the trainwreck.

I have zero interest whatsoever in reading anything about Oprah, so the extensive discussion of her in this thread got my :down:

Oh, and I also had no idea who/what Dr. Drew is (nor do I care, having read about him here), so I have even less interest in the direction the thread has taken.

I'll probably just have to decide to quit visiting this thread.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> A Friend of Oprah.
> 
> Or, a rock band made up of the remnants of the grunge group Nirvana.


Wouldn't it actually be that rock band's enemies?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

natkins said:


> I think Jimmy Fallon nailed this!
> 
> Winning!
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/watch/220651/late-night-with-jimmy-fallon-charlie-sheen-winning-for-men


HA! That. Is. Awesome.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> HA! That. Is. Awesome.


Man, for a second I thought that was him! The voice is PERFECT!


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> When did I diss Lisa Ling?  I didn't. I like her.
> 
> I just pointed out that Gayle has more years of experience in TV. Because she does. It's not like Oprah just took her best friend who was a secretary in an insurance office and asked her to host a talk show out of the blue. Gayle was already a TV anchor when she met Oprah, and worked in TV for 30+ years before she got a talk show. Then she had a radio show for a few years after that.
> 
> I'm not sure what other kind of "credentials" a person needs to host a talk show any way. Ricki Lake was in Hairspray. Montel was in the Navy. Who knows what Jenny Jones or Sally Jesse did before, but they all had successful talk shows. I don't understand why anyone would bash Gayle for not having the "credentials" to host a talk show. What credentials?


I think I was just joking there. I don't really care what you say about her. 

I think I've seen her a grand total of about 2 times on TV.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

When are you people gonna realize that pretty much *all* celebrities (especially actors) are total flakes. That's a rhetorical question, don't answer it.

Most of the acting world is made up of people who can't hold down a real job. But yet, we idolize them and ask them how we should lead our lives. How retarded can you be? That's another rhetorical question, don't answer it.

Every once in a while, one of these flakes just loses control and starts ranting about what screwed up things are really going through their heads. Charlie Sheen is just the latest incarnation of freaked/flaked out stars.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

"Como se dice Winning?"

lol


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Since Captain Picard has scolded us for chatting about off topic stuff . . .

If you just want the highlights of what Charlie is saying on twitter, EW has a summary:



> The sheer volume of offensive gonzo insanity that Sheen has been spewing will almost certainly stop being interesting just a few minutes from now. But in some ways, the actor almost seems to have rewritten the meltdown playbook for the new digital age. Much of Sheens current state of mind seems to be based on the megalomaniacal sensation that everyone on earth looks up to him. Im not sure thats true. But there is something fascinating about seeing the mans unfiltered thoughts pour out online. At least 1,011,000 people  the current total as of this sentence  agree with me.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Only thing left for this thread is the Charlie Sheen death pool. Who's starting it?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

fmowry said:


> Only thing left for this thread is the Charlie Sheen death pool. Who's starting it?


Martin Sheen started it in 1998, when he publicly discussed planning for Charlie's funeral. Say what you will about Li'l Nutjob, but he has extraordinary survival skills.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Magnolia88 said:


> Other than 20+ years as a TV anchor and reporter, you mean? She was already working in TV when they met. So hosting another TV talk show is not exactly a stretch. She has more years of TV experience than Lisa Ling.


Interesting. I hadn't heard. But using idiot girl ling as a point if comparison is too easy. She clearly gave someone sex to get work. Not just lacking talent but looks as well.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> But using idiot girl ling as a point if comparison is too easy. She clearly gave someone sex to get work. Not just lacking talent but looks as well.


Wow. Now that is what I call a diss of Lisa Ling. 

What did she do to offend you so much? I always liked her reports on the Oprah show, but I haven't seen her new show on OWN yet.

But Captain Picard doesn't want to hear about Lisa Ling or anyone else. He wants us to talk about Charlie Sheen.

In case you missed some: A Roundup of Charlie Sheen's Craziest Quotes from ABC News. Of course most of them are from 20/20 but they cover a few things he's said elsewhere. He's been really busy.

I missed this gem from Piers Morgan.



> "I have a 10,000-year-old brain and the boogers of a 7-year-old. That's how I describe myself."


I really don't like Piers Morgan, so I can't imagine what kind of train wreck that interview was. But that's being discussed on the thread about his show, so I won't repeat myself.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

This will never get old!


----------



## Crash_Corrigan (Feb 27, 2004)

As far as I can remember, the first thing I ever saw Charlie Sheen in was Ferris Bueller's Day Off when Jennifer Grey's character is being held at the police station and the first word I ever heard out of his mouth was "Drugs?" as he begins hitting on her and they eventually begin making out right there in the station. Seems to sum of most of his adult life to date.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

fmowry said:


> Only thing left for this thread is the Charlie Sheen death pool. Who's starting it?


Dying's for losers.................


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Family said:


> Dying's for losers.................


Fools, not losers.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Fools, not losers.


That's what he said in the recap above, but I swear on one interview I heard him say losers.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

He's going to end up getting a reality show out of this. Charlie Sheen and his dysfunctional porn starlet family. I'd bet my left arm on this.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Now a Warlock has criticised Sheen. 
I hope for his children's sake, he gets his act together.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> Wow. Now that is what I call a diss of Lisa Ling.
> 
> What did she do to offend you so much? I always liked her reports on the Oprah show, but I haven't seen her new show on OWN yet.


Wow. This.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Magnolia88 said:


> Wow. Now that is what I call a diss of Lisa Ling.
> 
> What did she do to offend you so much? I always liked her reports on the Oprah show, but I haven't seen her new show on OWN yet.
> 
> .


Did you watch her when she was on the view? I was out of work from 2001 and 2002 and with no tivo you watched what was on. She may be fine when she has a script but she was barely coherent when speaking for herself.



YCantAngieRead said:


> Wow. This.


See above.

FWIW, I think it may run in the Family. How did her sister "accidentally" enter communist North Korea? She needs to hang out with the Iranian hikers.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

That's fine, think what you will about her talents. I don't think she's the world's most talented journalist, either.

But attacking her for her looks is low.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> That's fine, think what you will about her talents. I don't think she's the world's most talented journalist, either.
> 
> But attacking her for her looks is low.


But you can't argue that Ling's hair has a nice *SHEEN * to it ... 
_WINNING!_


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Uh-oh. One of Sheen's godesses has jumped ship. Rachel is gone.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

wendiness1 said:


> Uh-oh. One of Sheen's godesses has jumped ship. Rachel is gone.


Where'd you see that? I just saw the Dateline interview and she seemed a lot less gung ho than the other chick who said she was broke when she met Charlie and said (paraphrasing) that she wasn't getting off the gravy train. Maybe Rachel came to her senses, or maybe she was just using Charlie to raise her profile.

My wife and I have been looking for a nice, reliable porn star to help raise our kids. I should give her a call.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

tivoboyjr said:


> My wife and I have been looking for a nice, reliable
> porn star to help raise our kids. I should give her a call.


I don't have kids. But this is making me consider adoption.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tivoboyjr said:


> My wife and I have been looking for a nice, reliable porn star to help raise our kids. I should give her a call.


Well, hmmm. A: Charlie Sheen was the star of one of the hottest TV shows on television making tens of millions of dollars. B: Porn star joins him as nanny/pseudo-wife. C: Charlie Sheen has public descent into insanity, and is no longer the star of one of the hottest TV shows on television making tens of millions of dollars. D: Porn star abandons him as nanny/pseudo-wife.

Do you really think you have what it takes to attract the pron star? Hint: I suspect it might be tens of millions of dollars, combined with the glory of living with the star of one of the hottest TV shows on television, with a side of unlimited drugs.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> That's fine, think what you will about her talents. I don't think she's the world's most talented journalist, either.
> 
> But attacking her for her looks is low.


Sorry you don't get to say that. TV is all about looks. Not a lot of ugly people on Tv for a reason. They don't have Q ratings for nothing. You can certainly disagree on whether she is or is not good looking but you just can't deny that it's s big factor in who makes it on tv. For that reason, I believe it is fair game. Live by looks, die by looks.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

tivoboyjr said:


> Where'd you see that?


He tweeted it last night about midnight.

charliesheen Update: Sober Valley Lodge; Rachel has left the building..., We're sad.... Over it... Applications now being accepted! #winner


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Sorry you don't get to say that. TV is all about looks. Not a lot of ugly people on Tv for a reason.


Kathy Bates?

Many male lead characters on sitcoms are fat (King of Queens, Still Standing, etc.)


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

"Sheen's Corner"....tonight....7PM PST. Can you say 'server overload'.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/sheen-s-korner


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Reminder show starts in just a few minutes.

http://www.ustream.tv/charliesheen


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

mcb08 said:


> "Sheen's Corner"....tonight....7PM PST. Can you say 'server overload'.
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/sheen-s-korner


Watched this train wreck for about 10 minutes last night. UHH Losing!


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Bettamojo5 said:


> Watched this train wreck for about 10 minutes last night. UHH Losing!


Wasn't even a train wreck. That I'd watch. It was just effing boring.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah looks like Charlie Sheen wrecked his own momentum with that show..

Also proves that Chuck Lorre was/is underpaid for writing his lines to make him entertaining on 2.5 Men.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

marksman said:


> Yeah looks like Charlie Sheen wrecked his own momentum with that show..
> 
> Also proves that Chuck Lorre was/is underpaid for writing his lines to make him entertaining on 2.5 Men.


I pretty much thought all his recent interviews made that point very effectively.

Charlie's interviews could be entertaining I guess, but more as an illustration drug-addled delusional meglomania. (Adonis DNA?)

While I could laugh at Chjarlie as he puffed away on his cigarette and tried to convince Amercia of his superiority, I was laughing *AT *him, never *with *him.

Chuck Lorre could take Sheen's hedonistic debauchery and make the dialog actually witty. And Lorre had to do that while saddled with the yahoo who thinks he has "tiger's blood."


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

This says it all.
http://www.chucklorre.com/index-2hm.php?p=329


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

sieglinde said:


> This says it all.
> http://www.chucklorre.com/index-2hm.php?p=329


that's the vanity card that pissed Charlie so much, actually!


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

Anubys said:


> that's the vanity card that pissed Charlie so much, actually!


It's hard to understand why that would upset Sheen. All he said was that Sheen doesn't live a healthy life, which is exactly what he's on TV bragging about all the time.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Warner Bros. issued the following statement: "After careful consideration, Warner Bros. Television has terminated Charlie Sheen's services on 'Two and a Half Men,' effective immediately."

The statement does not say if the show will go back into production.

UPDATE: A source at Warner Bros. says no decision has been made on whether the show will come back.

http://www.tmz.com/2011/03/07/charl...f-men-tv-fired-letter-warner-bros-television/


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Sheen issued this statement to TMZ: "This is very good news. They continue to be in breach, like so many whales. It is a big day of gladness at the Sober Valley Lodge because now I can take all of the bazillions, never have to look at whatshiscock again and I never have to put on those silly shirts for as long as this warlock exists in the terrestrial dimension."


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Winning!!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Well he quickly went from entertaining to pathetic in the last week, didn't he? I'd say losing his kids and losing his job is not bi-wining, it's bi-losing.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

But he will spin it until he's dead in the ground that he indeed WON this deal and will never admit defeat...he's too far off the deep end to think otherwise at this point.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Good on WB for pulling the plug on this nutjob. I'm sure that some key advertisers had something to do with this I imagine that they will have to pay him for the remaining episodes for this season? $16 mill should keep him in hookers and blow for a little while longer.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

The talk about John Stamos taking Sheen's place on the show...

I wonder if they can keep using the name "Charlie"?

I see Stamos waking up in Charlie Harper's bed, and saying something like "What a night. Never had a hangover like this. I feel like I've stepped into someone else's life." The audience laughs, Stamos stumbles out into the hallway and Alan says "Charlie...you really should consider slowing down a little. You really don't look yourself." 

The audience laughs again, and TWO AND A HALF MEN continues, with hard-living Charlie Harper still indulging in his excesses with drinking and women.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

How serious is the Stamos stuff? Last I heard, Lorre said he wouldn't do the show without Sheen, and Stamos said he hadn't even been approached to do the show.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Stamos is not available. He's doing the show with Bob Saget that he beat out Johnny Drama Chase for.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

The more I hear from him the more I wonder if he's just punking us all. I mean he sounds unhinged... but in a way that someone might sound if he was _pretending_ to be unhinged.

If that made sense. Ah! Charlie, you've infected me!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

netringer said:


> Stamos is not available. He's doing the show with Bob Saget that he beat out Johnny Drama Chase for.


Well, that clears it up. Some show he beat someone for.... LOL


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

madscientist said:


> The more I hear from him the more I wonder if he's just punking us all. I mean he sounds unhinged... but in a way that someone might sound if he was _pretending_ to be unhinged.


Do you think he did this so he would no longer have custody of his children?  Or was that just an unwanted side-effect?

I doubt this is totally an act. Rather it's a drug-influenced episode by an _actor_ who knows how to play it up for the media.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Charlie Sheen was entertaining for the first week. Now he's just a pathetic clown who won't go away. He won't be interesting again until he wins his lawsuit against Warner Bros or kills himself of someone else.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

It was solid absolute truth. Solid as the sun coming up in the morning. Solid.

He is off the show anyways.
http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/charlie-sheen-fired-half-men/story?id=13078620


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

netringer said:


> Stamos is not available. He's doing the show with Bob Saget that he beat out Johnny Drama Chase for.





IJustLikeTivo said:


> Well, that clears it up. Some show he beat someone for.... LOL


*Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
Johnny "Drama" Chase*
Jonathan "Johnny" Chase is a fictional character on the comedy-drama television series Entourage. He is played by Kevin Dillon.

Somehow I don't think Stamos being available or not has been legitimately established yet.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Charlie Sheen was entertaining for the first week. Now he's just a pathetic clown who won't go away. He won't be interesting again until he wins his lawsuit against Warner Bros or kills himself of someone else.


He was waving a machete around from the top of a building last night, saying he'd kill people who tried to harm his family.

The way he looks keeps suggesting he's strung out on something, drug tests or no drug tests. Either that or he's not sleeping, which in itself wouldn't be a good sign.

I hope Martin and the departing wife get together and have Charlie put away or something. The guy really seems to need help.


----------



## MrCouchPotato (Dec 12, 2005)

He is fitting the role perfectly in his own little series..

*2 1/2 Brain Cells*


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

People in a manic episode often don't sleep for days. His haggard look recently would make me think that's what is going on.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

E News had a story on last night that Stamos and either Jerry or Charlie O'Connell were being considered for the role of Charlie. I think it was Charlie, who was on The Bachelor. At least that way they'd get to keep the name. Not sure which of the three I'd consider more ridiculous for the role.

I can't really stand Stamos cause he's just too much of a pretty boy, and the O-Connells are just too goofy.

Jerry on the left, Charlie on the right:


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

retrodog said:


> E News had a story on last night that Stamos and either Jerry or Charlie O'Connell were being considered for the role of Charlie. I think it was Charlie, who was on The Bachelor. At least that way they'd get to keep the name. Not sure which of the three I'd consider more ridiculous for the role.
> 
> I can't really stand Stamos cause he's just too much of a pretty boy, and the O-Connells are just too goofy.


HA! No. Stamos already denied that and Jerry O'Connell has a great gig now. Jerry was doing a spoof that you can find here:
http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/1c770340ee/jerry-o-connell-auditions-for-two-and-a-half-men


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> HA! No. Stamos already denied that and Jerry O'Connell has a great gig now. Jerry was doing a spoof that you can find here:
> http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/1c770340ee/jerry-o-connell-auditions-for-two-and-a-half-men


Well, like I said, I think it was Charlie. They even showed him in what appeared to be a room where he was reading lines for the part. He had that big stupid grin on his face and introduced himself as the next "Charlie, for 2 1/2 Men."


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

retrodog said:


> E News had a story on last night that Stamos and either Jerry or Charlie O'Connell were being considered for the role of Charlie. I think it was Charlie, who was on The Bachelor. At least that way they'd get to keep the name. Not sure which of the three I'd consider more ridiculous for the role.
> 
> I can't really stand Stamos cause he's just too much of a pretty boy, and the O-Connells are just too goofy.
> 
> Jerry on the left, Charlie on the right:


How about that fella in the middle? Is he busy?


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Bob_Newhart said:


> How about that fella in the middle? Is he busy?


He was the original Charlie. Back when it was just One Man.

But those three together look like they are already 2 1/2 men.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> HA! No. Stamos already denied that and *Jerry O'Connell has a great gig now*. Jerry was doing a spoof that you can find here:
> http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/1c770340ee/jerry-o-connell-auditions-for-two-and-a-half-men


What gig is that?? Because his Defender's show I thought was this close to being canceled?

Note that my wife and I really enjoy The Defenders and hope it isn't canceled.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I heard something this morning on the morning news about them looking at Rob Lowe - but isn't he doing _Parks & Recreation_? (I haven't been watching that so I don't know if that was just a part time role on _P&R_ that is over with now)


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> I heard something this morning on the morning news about them looking at Rob Lowe - but isn't he doing _Parks & Recreation_? (I haven't been watching that so I don't know if that was just a part time role on _P&R_ that is over with now)


Yes

..and is on *Brothers and Sisters* from time to time as well I heard.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Alfer said:


> What gig is that?? Because his Defender's show I thought was this close to being canceled?
> 
> Note that my wife and I really enjoy The Defenders and hope it isn't canceled.


Yes, I was referring to The Defenders which I thought did well. The ratings were pretty good with the move to Friday, finished on top for the night I believe. Let's hope it's renewed as I love that show too. Him and Belushi are gold together.



JLucPicard said:


> I heard something this morning on the morning news about them looking at Rob Lowe - but isn't he doing _Parks & Recreation_? (I haven't been watching that so I don't know if that was just a part time role on _P&R_ that is over with now)


Yeah I'm not sure what to think about the Rob Lowe comments. It better be just rumor because I really like him on Parks. I don't think I'd like him in a role similar or as Charlie Harper.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Alfer said:


> ..and is on *Brothers and Sisters* from time to time as well I heard.


Well, he was, but since they killed him off (he died), well, won't be seeing him do much "alive" stuff on B&S anymore  Perhaps in re-runs only...


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Instead of getting a new actor to play the same role, don't you think they will write out the Charlie character and introduce a brand new character?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Jstkiddn said:


> Instead of getting a new actor to play the same role, don't you think they will write out the Charlie character and introduce a brand new character?


I would think but you can never tell.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

According to TMZ, Rob Lowe is a rumor!


> @TVGMSchneider: Despite all that noise you're hearing about Rob Lowe, Warner Bros. says not true and NBC says he's under longterm contract on Parks/Rec.


----------



## DavidJL (Feb 21, 2006)

Jstkiddn said:


> Instead of getting a new actor to play the same role, don't you think they will write out the Charlie character and introduce a brand new character?


Maybe Judd Nelson would be an option. He is already on the show and kinda has the same personality as Charlie Harper. Somewhat dark and with a similar sense of humor I think he would play off Alan's and Jake's silliness in an analogous way. It wouldn't take much writing to get the three of them more screen time together.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

DavidJL said:


> Maybe Judd Nelson would be an option. He is already on the show and kinda has the same personality as Charlie Harper. Somewhat dark and with a similar sense of humor I think he would play off Alan's and Jake's silliness in an analogous way. It wouldn't take much writing to get the three of them more screen time together.


I can see that working much better than some of the other options being tossed around.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I always liked Alan's ex wife's (Lilith?) husband. The dentist. They should focus the show on him. Also, bring in his old sidekick from Drew Carey (Oswald?) and we are good to go!


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Bob_Newhart said:


> I always liked Alan's ex wife's (Lilith?) husband. The dentist. They should focus the show on him.


I was thinking the same thing. Charlie dies, Alan gets all his money and starts living just like Charlie did and the dentist moves in.



> Also, bring in his old sidekick from Drew Carey (Oswald?) and we are good to go!


Well he's a regular on Outsourced on NBC. Unless that gets canceled, I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> According to TMZ, Rob Lowe is a rumor!


that's strange since the Rob Lowe character just moved to another city and broke up with regular character on the show...so I thought they were writing him off the show.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Anubys said:


> that's strange since the Rob Lowe character just moved to another city and broke up with regular character on the show...so I thought they were writing him off the show.


Nope. I knew when the show renewed they promoted him to a regular and he signed on for the full season. Not sure what they are doing with that storyline but he'll be back.


----------



## Talon (Dec 5, 2001)

Bob_Newhart said:


> I always liked Alan's ex wife's (Lilith?) husband. The dentist. They should focus the show on him. Also, bring in his old sidekick from Drew Carey (Oswald?) and we are good to go!


This is the perfect idea. Don't replace Sheen at all. Charlie dies or runs away with Rose and soon after Judith kicks Herb out of the house and he moves in with Alan. A whole new direction for the show. I like it!

:up:


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

midas said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Charlie dies, Alan gets all his money and starts living just like Charlie did and the dentist moves in.
> 
> Well he's a regular on Outsourced on NBC. *Unless that gets canceled, I doubt that will happen*.


Isn't *Outsourced* tanking in the ratings?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

TV By the Numbers has Outsourced as likely to be canceled.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> I always liked Alan's ex wife's (Lilith?) husband. The dentist. They should focus the show on him. Also, bring in his old sidekick from Drew Carey (Oswald?) and we are good to go!


I think her name on the show is Judith. Lilith was Frasier's ex.


sieglinde said:


> TV By the Numbers has Outsourced as likely to be canceled.


That would be a shame; it has actually become a pretty funny show. Perfect example of a show where the concept didn't seem very good (in fact, it seemed downright bad), and the pilot was meh. But the characters have gelled, and the story lines are funny.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> I always liked Alan's ex wife's (Lilith?) husband. The dentist.


I thought he was a pediatrician.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Jake's pediatrician to be precise.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

At least he has a sense of humor about the whole thing...

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/bfb12aea47/charlie-sheen-s-winning-recipes


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

busyba said:


> At least he has a sense of humor about the whole thing...
> 
> http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/bfb12aea47/charlie-sheen-s-winning-recipes


Okay.....I have to admit that was pretty funny.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Talon said:


> This is the perfect idea. Don't replace Sheen at all. Charlie dies or runs away with Rose and soon after Judith kicks Herb out of the house and he moves in with Alan. A whole new direction for the show. I like it!
> 
> :up:


I agree. :up:


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Sheen has great comedic timing. He could do a show where he places Charlie Sheen being his weird tiger blood self. I hated the smoking though. But that was part of the character. I liked the tea made from dinosaur fossiles. I have some hiding in my wine rack.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

busyba said:


> At least he has a sense of humor about the whole thing...
> 
> http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/bfb12aea47/charlie-sheen-s-winning-recipes


If only Charlie had that kind of attitude and sense of humor about himself in general he could have avoided this miasma in which he currently resides.

I feel for Charlie, as much as one can feel for a drug and alcohol fueled megalomaniac who makes 10s of millions of dollars a year that finds himself in a train wreck of his own making. I'm serious when I say that It must suck to be so good and well compensated for something you don't enjoy or find fulfilling.

I know a few friends that have had midlife career changes for just those reasons. They haven't necessarily had the fame or resources to throw wild parties and smash up hotel rooms with briefcases full of drugs and porn stars. They usually just get a sports car and a different job.

To each his own.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

He's actually serious with this!

http://www.ticketmaster.com/artist/1568566

*Charlie Sheen Live!*
My Violent Torpedo of Truth/Defeat is Not An Option Show is coming for you.
I'm going on the road. LIVE.
Will there be surprises? Will there be guests? Will there be mayhem? Will you ask questions? Will you laugh? Will you scream? Will you know the truth? 
WILL THERE BE MORE?!?!
This IS where you will hear the REAL story from the Warlock. 
Bring it. I dare you to keep up with me.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I have no idea which casinos area actually offering these prop bets, but here's some Sheen-related odds from today's paper:


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Ooh, hadn't thought of Jeremy Piven. That could be fun.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

That's actually pretty awesome.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

a local pizza place, Jerry's Subs and Pizza, is famous for having impersonations of famous people (usually the current president of the U.S.) doing their radio commercials.

I can't find it online, but they did a Charlie Sheen commercial that was very funny.

I don't know why I'm posting this, since none of you would find this in the least bit interesting without being able to listen to the commercial


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I guess Vegas has a line on everything. The Sports Book shops in Great Britain are famous for having lines on US elections etc. but I don't know if they have gone this far for celebraty bets.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

A friend of mine has a theory that he's exhibiting mental defects brought about by syphilis.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

busyba said:


> A friend of mine has a theory that he's exhibiting mental defects brought about by syphilis.


....or by (pick your STD)......


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

busyba said:


> A friend of mine has a theory that he's exhibiting mental defects brought about by syphilis.


Yeah, but what a way to catch it! :up:


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Just heard on one of those "Extra" type shows that there actually is some thought being given to having Emilio replace his brother on the show.

Don't know if he'd be playing Charlie, or a new character.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Most of the STDs don't affect the brain. Syphilis is the one. Hitler had it and we know what a mental health poster boy he was.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Just heard this on the news...

CBS wants Sheen back on the show. Seems it was the production company that fired him.

The network wants him reinstated.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

WINNING! lol

http://newsfeed.time.com/2011/03/21...s-execs-want-charlie-back/?xid=rss-topstories


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

That's amusing. I wonder if Lorre has pointed out it's not the network that has to LIVE with the lunatic?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

But will Charlie be willing to again work with "troll" Jon Cryer?


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Not surprising really. CBS wants to ride that gravy train as long as it can! Especially when they don't have to deal with Charlie in person.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Seems like a winning situation for Warner Bros and Lorre. I assume if Sheen comes back Lorre will not be involved in the day-to-day running of the show.. But I also assume Warner Brothers and Lorre will make CBS pay for wanting to bring Sheen back... so they get more Money, CBS get Sheen back on, and Sheen gets a job back after his insanity quickly fizzled.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> WINNING! lol
> 
> http://newsfeed.time.com/2011/03/21...s-execs-want-charlie-back/?xid=rss-topstories


According to TMZ, Fox is talking to him too, possibly even discussing Charlie hosting a late night talk show. 

http://www.tmz.com/2011/03/20/charl...ight-show-david-hill-mark-darnell-peter-rice/


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

marksman said:


> Seems like a winning situation for Warner Bros and Lorre. I assume if Sheen comes back Lorre will not be involved in the day-to-day running of the show.. But I also assume Warner Brothers and Lorre will make CBS pay for wanting to bring Sheen back... so they get more Money, CBS get Sheen back on, and Sheen gets a job back after his insanity quickly fizzled.


Do they really need Lorre at this point? They could probably re-do the exact shows from the first 2 years and nobody would know the difference.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

You don't think these could be false stories planted by Sheen's people? Naw. Of course not.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

He's crazy.

Crazy like a fox!

A fox with rabies...


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I recorded JKL last night, to catch Liv Tyler. At one point Sheen came on stage, kissed Kimmel on the lips, threw out T-shirts, and got a rock star welcome from the audience.

I don't get it.


----------

